# Der Gifh?ndler



## Billie (Oct 6, 2011)

*Der Gifh?ndler*



* Notice.*
Do not ask for more than* 3 avatars at once*, otherwise it will just be ignored.
Only take a request if you are planning* to use it on this forum.*
Provide *High/Middle Quality* Source, please
*Credit and Rep* are optional.
*Turn off *your signature.

*Skilltree: *Gif only

*Build a request.*
  Type: _Ava Gif  _
Stock/Video:  _either linked or spoiler tagged.
_Size: _Junior, Senior or any specific dimensions?_
Border: _dotted, dashed, rounded, semi rounded, specific, etc._
Effects:_ textures, light, colourisations, etc._
Text: _what you want, font, etc._
Other  Info: _Misc Stuff
_ Time Frame: _ex. __9:50-9:55_


* Preview.*



​


----------



## Ace (Oct 6, 2011)

Can you make a slide-Show signature out of this?


----------



## Billie (Oct 6, 2011)

StonedTheGoodWay said:


> Can you make a slide-Show signature out of this?



Yes, i can do this.


----------



## Ace (Oct 6, 2011)

Yay! Thank you. :3 Also, good luck with the shop.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 6, 2011)

Good luck with the shop! 

*Type:* Set
* Video Link:* 
* Time frame:* 1:27-1:37
* Border:* None
* Notes:* None

Thank you in advance :33


----------



## Motochika (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello I'd like to make some GIF requests.
Link: 
Sig: 300x170 with a black border
0:41-0:51
4:47-4:58

Avy: 125x125 black border  under 100kib
0:41-42

Thank you and if anything arises do pm me.


----------



## RockpiRate (Oct 6, 2011)

_Type: Sig
Video Link: 
Time frame: 14:20 - 14:24 
Border: 
Notes: to start when the drums begins and to over fingers with the guitar. _


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 6, 2011)

Type avatar
Size- Senior
Video link - 
Timeframe- 1:01 1:02 and 1:03-1:04
So basically 3 avatars Yoruichi/Isshin and Urahara
Borders- Whatever looks best


----------



## Billie (Oct 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Motochika_ 








​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 6, 2011)

Joo said:


> ​



You forgot the sig. 
But still, thank you. 

Do you mind if I edit it a bit? Colors, for example.
All the credit will be given to you. :33

{ edit } must spread.


----------



## Cjones (Oct 6, 2011)

Link: 
Size: Senior
Time: Sig - 1:29 - 1:36, Ava: 4:27 - :4:30
Boarders: Eh, whatever looks good.


----------



## Sophie (Oct 6, 2011)

Heiiii ~ kannste das border entfernen  ? bitte?


----------



## Motochika (Oct 6, 2011)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Motochika_



WOW SO QUICK! Fantastic work as well!


----------



## Billie (Oct 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_ 









​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Oct 6, 2011)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Santoryu_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sankyuu~ 
Wearing right away, will rep you one more time once I spread. :33


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 6, 2011)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Santoryu_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks mate.

Will rep and cred when I use it.


----------



## Billie (Oct 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sophie_ 






​


----------



## Sophie (Oct 6, 2011)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sophie_



danke danke danke danke


----------



## Sera (Oct 6, 2011)

Type: Senior set
Video Link: 
Signature: 0:37 - 0:52
Avatar: 0:43 - 0:45 (end of close up)
Border: That's up to you. 
Notes: None

Thanks!


----------



## Cjones (Oct 6, 2011)

Joo said:


> [/CENTER]



Thank you. 

Edit: I"m 24'd right now, but I'll rep you as soon as I can.


----------



## Billie (Oct 6, 2011)

​


----------



## Sera (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Vicious (Oct 7, 2011)

Avatar
Senior

12:28 - 12:32


Sig
Senior

0:25 - 0:34

Thanks in advance~


----------



## Billie (Oct 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Vicious_


----------



## Empathy (Oct 7, 2011)

I would like to make a request :33


*Type:* Set
*Video Link:* []
*Time Frame:* 0:57-0:59(ava) and 0:51-0:56
*Border:* Black/White
*Notes:* N/A

I want the scene where he's slapping the odor away that buzzes like a bee. So for the ava it looks like he keeps smacking it away. On the sig, I want the scene where he starts blocking odor, until his head gets big and explodes. Thank you in advance, even if my request is denied.


----------



## Billie (Oct 7, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Empathy_ 






​


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 7, 2011)

May I have a slide show out of these pics? Ava


----------



## Billie (Oct 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ThePseudo_


----------



## G (Oct 8, 2011)

170x170 Profile picture
Video:
0:07-0:09


----------



## Billie (Oct 8, 2011)

​


----------



## G (Oct 8, 2011)

Oops i posted wrong video link 
Can you do this..?

2:01 - 2:07
Profile picture


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 8, 2011)

mind if you resize this and make it trans


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 8, 2011)

Type: Sig
    Video Link: []
    Time Frame: 0:16 - 0:23
    Border: Black/White
    Notes: N/A

Thank you ~


----------



## VoDe (Oct 8, 2011)

Joo said:


> ​



If G doesn't want that.

Could make me an avatar out of that?

Thank you.


----------



## Oturan (Oct 8, 2011)

Can you make a slide-Show signature out of this?

border: black and white 
something like this


----------



## Billie (Oct 8, 2011)

​


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 8, 2011)

HAVE MY MAN BABIES. FFFFFFFFF---


----------



## Billie (Oct 8, 2011)

*Housekeeper;*
Kagura (Joo)
Ty Lee (Joo)​


----------



## mali (Oct 8, 2011)

Joo


----------



## Billie (Oct 8, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Mali_


----------



## Billie (Oct 8, 2011)

*Housekeeper;*
Kagura (Joo)​


----------



## Oturan (Oct 8, 2011)

thank you! It's great :33


----------



## Narancia (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey I was wondering if I could get a gif made from these pictures. 




This is a fairly easy request merely cycle the top and bottom panels at the sig and allow the middle panels to cycle back and forth.

The size for the ava can be 125x125


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Oct 10, 2011)

3:46 to 3:50 avatar
6:13 to 6:20 signature 
add whatever borders you think looks best


----------



## Billie (Oct 10, 2011)

*Housekeeper;*
Kagura (Joo)
Bishonen (Joo)
Roronoa Zoro (666)​


----------



## Billie (Oct 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Bishonen_ 



​


----------



## 666 (Oct 10, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Roronoa Zoro_ 



​


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Oct 10, 2011)

666 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Roronoa Zoro_
> 
> 
> 
> ​



thanks


----------



## Billie (Oct 10, 2011)

*Housekeeper;*
Kagura (Joo)​


----------



## Narancia (Oct 10, 2011)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Bishonen_
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Thanks I've repped.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 12, 2011)

Type: Set
Video Link: 
Avatar:7:15-7:16 loop
Signature:10:19-10:23 loop of just the pink pony on the flying machine
Border:Black and white

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Billie (Oct 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sephiroth_


----------



## Billie (Oct 12, 2011)

*Housekeeper;*
_I'm ready for new Request._​


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 12, 2011)

On the signature can I get the other two cut out please? :33


----------



## Billie (Oct 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sephiroth_


----------



## That Scarf Guy (Oct 12, 2011)

Type: Avatar
Video Link: 
Time frame: 1:10-1:12
Border: normal use black/white/black borders


Type: Signature
Video Link: 
Time frame: 1:07-1:12
Border: normal use black/white/black borders


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 12, 2011)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sephiroth_



Perfect      .


----------



## Billie (Oct 12, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _SilentKatana_


----------



## That Scarf Guy (Oct 12, 2011)

Should have been more specific with the avvy sorry. I meant the shot of his face while he was fighting Ichigo. The sigs perfect though


----------



## Billie (Oct 12, 2011)

SilentKatana said:


> Should have been more specific with the avvy sorry. I meant the shot of his face while he was fighting Ichigo. The sigs perfect though



I edit my last post.


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 12, 2011)

Avatar
Video link: 
Borders: thin white
Time: 0:14
Just gin talking basically...I realise the scene is pretty fast...

Avatar
Video link: 
borders: thin white
time: 0:57-1:00


----------



## Billie (Oct 13, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 13, 2011)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Santoryu_



Thanks 

I'll rep you asap (24'd)

....I wanted the part where it shows the blood on his face and he's talking, sorry I should have been more specific. It's ok though, I'll just use this one.


----------



## Billie (Oct 13, 2011)

Santoryu said:


> Thanks
> 
> I'll rep you asap (24'd)
> 
> ....I wanted the part where it shows the blood on his face and he's talking, sorry I should have been more specific. It's ok though, I'll just use this one.




I edit my last post, again.


----------



## Billie (Oct 13, 2011)

*Housekeeper;*
_I'm ready for new Request._​


----------



## Kaijin (Oct 15, 2011)

Slideshow please 

Ava:



Size: 150x200
Only the left side of the manga page the blue eye.Also if possible id like 2 versions one from top to bottom and one from bottom to top.If not just pick wich one you prefer.

Sig:

Size: up to you/resize if needed



Another slideshow  only bottom of the page you can leave the text from left to right please  not to fast so the text can be read 

Thx in advance.


----------



## Billie (Oct 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kaijin_


----------



## Kaijin (Oct 15, 2011)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kaijin_



OMG God bless you its awesome!!!   tyvm will rep gotta spread atm. 

EDIT: Rep added


----------



## Billie (Oct 16, 2011)

*Housekeeper;*
_I'm ready for new Request._​


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 16, 2011)

Requesting a set.



Avatar: 0:15-0:17 (just the part when he has his cap, and a disappearing effect after similar to the thing that happens before he's shown at 0:15)

Signature: 2:09-2:15 (ends before the next guy knocks down the other guy)

Borders: Same one I have right now

Appreciate it


----------



## Billie (Oct 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Lucifer Morningstar_


----------



## G (Oct 17, 2011)

video 
avatar: 1:39-1:39 (the part where the guy's spitting that white stuff out)
thanks


----------



## Billie (Oct 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _g_


----------



## Sora (Oct 19, 2011)

avatar: 1:14 - 1:17 when lindsay is talking if u can take out the subtitle plz do if u can't its okay
black and white borders





avatar: 1:50-1:52
when hes making that funny face

black and white borders


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 19, 2011)

Senior avatar

1:25-1:30


1:25-1:29 

Whatever border looks best


----------



## Billie (Oct 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sora_ 










*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_


----------



## Sera (Oct 21, 2011)

I have a slightly complicated request. 

*Senior avatar*
*Stock:* 
*Time frame:* 6:18 - 6:18.
I was wondering if you could make a GIF of Serah smiling, but on a continuous loop kind of thing? Like, without an obvious ending with a sharp cut. I hope you can understand what I'm trying to say!


----------



## Billie (Oct 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kushinα_


----------



## Sera (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you. :33


----------



## G (Oct 22, 2011)

Video 
avatars: 1:17 - 1:19, 1:26 - 1:29 the parts with her face
sig: 1:34 - 1:44
Will rep and cred
thanks


----------



## Mirrow (Oct 22, 2011)

*Request:* Set, (AVY 125x125)
*Video:* 
*Time:* 
_Ava_: 0:32   -   0:_3_3 (just the bit where she reaches forwards)
_Sig_: 0:30 - 0:_3_3 (all four of them little clips)
*Border:* Yes please

Hope that made sense, thank you


----------



## Billie (Oct 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _g_ 










*Spoiler*: _Doctor_


----------



## Mirrow (Oct 24, 2011)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Doctor_



Amazing 

I will rep once I have spread


----------



## G (Oct 24, 2011)

That is awesome!
But.. Can you crop the black lines out from the avatars and sig, and add black and white borders?
Other than that its just fine :33


----------



## Billie (Oct 24, 2011)

g said:


> That is awesome!
> But.. Can you crop the black lines out from the avatars and sig, and add black and white borders?
> Other than that its just fine :33



Next time, you write this in your request.


----------



## Billie (Oct 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _g_


----------



## Sera (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi again!

Could I have these GIFs re-sized into two senior avatars please?

*Stock:*


----------



## Billie (Oct 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kushinα_


----------



## Sera (Oct 24, 2011)

Thank you! :33


----------



## Oturan (Oct 25, 2011)

Request: Sig
Video: 
Time: 1:13-1:22
Border: black and white
:33


----------



## Billie (Oct 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Shounen Ai_


----------



## Oturan (Oct 25, 2011)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Shounen Ai_



thks. It looks nice but can you make it bigger and wider?


----------



## Mirrow (Oct 25, 2011)

Shounen Ai said:


> thks. It looks nice but can you make it bigger and wider *please*?



Fixed      .


----------



## Sasuko (Oct 27, 2011)

I would like to make a request.  [If possible...]

Type: slideshow gif sig
Stock:
[in order]





Size: Jr. and your default settings
Time: Jr. allowed?  
Borders: None

Thank you~


----------



## Billie (Oct 27, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Shounen Ai_


----------



## Oturan (Oct 27, 2011)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Shounen Ai_



thks. It looks great.


----------



## Cjones (Oct 28, 2011)

Type: Ava
Size: Senior
Time: 6:54 - 6:58


----------



## Billie (Oct 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Cjones_


----------



## Billie (Oct 28, 2011)

*Housekeeper;*
Sasuko​


----------



## Cjones (Oct 28, 2011)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Cjones_



Thanks.


----------



## Billie (Nov 14, 2011)

*Housekeeper;*
_I'm ready for new Request._​


----------



## Sora (Nov 14, 2011)

sig: 0:27-0:35
ava 0:34-0:35 the part with ronaldo

ava:0:51-0:52
sig: 0:53-0:57


----------



## G (Nov 14, 2011)

avatar: 0:46 - 0:47
sig: 0:41 - 0:43


----------



## Billie (Nov 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Sora_ 










*Spoiler*: _G_ 







​


----------



## Sora (Nov 14, 2011)

i love it i will rep butt i gotta spread first


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 15, 2011)

Avy: 

6:02 to 6:03 Guy with white hair and red clothes
-maximum size allowed.

Sig: 
4:01 - 4:12
350 pixels

Well, 11 seconds isn't much os stretch from 10 so I guess it's alright.


----------



## Billie (Nov 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Luiz_


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 15, 2011)

Sig
0:39-0:45 
just the girl

Avatar
1:13 just the guy smoking

Avatar
0:16-0:17


----------



## Billie (Nov 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 15, 2011)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Luiz_



The avatar looks good, but the sig's quality is pretty low. And I wish you didn't speed it up.


----------



## Billie (Nov 15, 2011)

Luiz said:


> The avatar looks good, but the sig's quality is pretty low. And I wish you didn't speed it up.



I chance it...

​


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 15, 2011)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Santoryu_



The avatar looks real good, but is there anyway to stop the sig from pausing so long at the start? Also, can I have another avatar from the same video

0:16-0:17

will rep twice


----------



## Billie (Nov 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 15, 2011)

Joo said:


> I chance it...
> 
> ​



Since the sig didn't work out... would you do this instead? It's shorter I guess.


1:41 to 1:47 (until when he looks at the camera and without including the bit where the pink ball appears)

250 pixels again.

(Don't speed it up.)


----------



## G (Nov 18, 2011)

avatar
time: 3:30 - 3:35
sig
time: 3:55 - 4:03


avatar
time: 1:24 - 1:30
sig
time: 1:44 - 1:48


----------



## KBL (Nov 18, 2011)

*sig*: 0:34-0:38 (The red team scene with Sniper bang finger, Engineer reloading the weapon and the Soldier taunt).
*ava* 0:27-0:31 (The scout putting the earbuds along with Heavy and the Demoman)

Thanks!


----------



## Billie (Nov 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _KBL_


----------



## Billie (Nov 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _G_


----------



## KBL (Nov 19, 2011)

Awesome job Joo!!! pek.
I'm repping you when i'm not 24'd i will i promise thanks a lot !


----------



## Soca (Nov 20, 2011)

Senior Size Set [ black and white border]
avatar: 2:15-2:20
sig: 1:45- 1:55

please and thank you


----------



## Billie (Nov 20, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Marcelle.B_


----------



## Soca (Nov 20, 2011)

thanks joo


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 21, 2011)

Requesting 2 sigs.



14:11-14:16 (Can you take the UFC.com thing at the bottom right out?)



0:46-0:53 

Borders: Whatever works.

Appreciate it.


----------



## Billie (Nov 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Lucifer Morningstar_


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 21, 2011)

3px white border dotted 



any parts 

SET (sig and ava)


ava 150x200 

sig size but a little smaller


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 22, 2011)

umm joo?


----------



## VoDe (Nov 22, 2011)

Avatars.



00:00 - 00:05



00:10 - 00:14

You can decide borders, what ever looks best.

Thanks.:33


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 22, 2011)

Senior avatar



1:19 (just the Penguin spraying)


Sig



1:13-1:17


----------



## Billie (Nov 22, 2011)

*Housekeeper;*
Kagura
VoDe
Santoryu​


----------



## Billie (Nov 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_


----------



## Billie (Nov 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _VoDe_ 










*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 22, 2011)

looks great 

thanks man


----------



## VoDe (Nov 23, 2011)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _VoDe_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks a lot.:33​


----------



## Guru (Nov 24, 2011)

Requesting a sig? 

Sig: 1:46 to 1:50

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8gYIMpXPQs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Billie (Nov 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Guru_


----------



## Guru (Nov 30, 2011)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Guru_



Thankyou


----------



## Cjones (Nov 30, 2011)

Link: 
Time: Ava - 1:06 - 1:10  , Sig - 2:23 - 2: 33
Size: Senior


----------



## HK-47 (Nov 30, 2011)

Signature

Link: 

Time: 0:28 - 0:37

Size: 260x200

Normal border


----------



## Billie (Nov 30, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Cjones_ 










*Spoiler*: _HK-47_


----------



## Cjones (Nov 30, 2011)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Cjones_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's great Joo.


----------



## Billie (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey Dudes. Whats up!?

This Shop is open, again. 
I have little bit changed  on the startpost then I take also GFX request now.


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 8, 2012)

Back again? 

Awesome, I'll be your first customer 

Avatar request
Stock: 
Remove all the text and shapes please.
Effects and borders: Whatever looks best

Set request
Stock: 
Everything up to you.

Thank in advance


----------



## Tsukuyo (Feb 8, 2012)

Yay~

Profile pic request ~


Thank you ~


----------



## Billie (Feb 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_ 











*Spoiler*: _Tsukuyo_


----------



## G (Feb 8, 2012)

Request: avatars
stock  
Borders: black and white
Effects: up to you

can i also have this:

avatar: 0:22 - 0:24
Borders: black and white
just the part with the green haired girl.


----------



## Tsukuyo (Feb 8, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tsukuyo_



Joo, they're beautiful! 
Thank you so much ~


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 8, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Santoryu_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fantastic 

I will wear them later since I just got this set recently.


----------



## Vash (Feb 9, 2012)

2 ava's please dude





Can I have 150x150 and 150x200 versions. (Will rep twice)

Dotted borders and any effects you want.

Thanks


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 9, 2012)

set request 
Senior

[sp=avy][/sp]
[sp=sig][/sp]
make the sig transparent
rounded border avatar


----------



## Billie (Feb 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _G_ 











*Housekeeper;*
Saiyan
Milkshake​


----------



## G (Feb 9, 2012)

So you didnt see my edited request..
Can you do this too i'll rep you twice


> avatar: 0:22 - 0:24
> Borders: black and white
> just the part with the green haired girl.


----------



## Billie (Feb 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _G_ 







​


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 9, 2012)

*Request:* Avy
*Stock:* 

Take your time


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 9, 2012)

Set request:
Stock: 
Text: The blood of Takeda pumps through my heart!
Border: Dotted
Notes: I want one with text and one without it.


----------



## Narancia (Feb 10, 2012)

Profile Gif Request.

_Stock:_ 
_Time:_ 0:38 - 0:40
_Borders:_ Black
_Specifics_: Start with the glow and end with Boota looking at his hand.


----------



## Billie (Feb 10, 2012)

*Housekeeper;*
Saiyan
Milkshake
Liverbird
Spartan1337
Narancia​


----------



## Mirrow (Feb 10, 2012)

Set request.


Border: Black/White

Thanks


----------



## Billie (Feb 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Saiyan_ 










*Spoiler*: _Liverbird_ 







​


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 10, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Liverbird_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Joo, I really like it 

I hope I'm not asking for too much, but could you by any chance make another version, with the stock background? 
You don't have to if you don't want to, thanks in advance.


----------



## Vash (Feb 10, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Saiyan_



Thanks man 

Will wear once I'm done tarding over yesterdays episodes.


----------



## Billie (Feb 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Liverbird_ 








*Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_ 








*Spoiler*: _Narancia_ 







​


----------



## Billie (Feb 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_ 











*Housekeeper;*
Doctor​


----------



## Narancia (Feb 10, 2012)

Joo said:


> [/spoiler]
> *Spoiler*: _Narancia_
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 10, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Liverbird_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, just what I was asking for.. hope I didn't waste your time, thanks again.


----------



## Horan (Feb 10, 2012)

Profile picture, please :33
stock: 

thank you very much!


----------



## Zoan Marco (Feb 10, 2012)

Set Request:

Stock: 

Senior size

White dotted border

Put an effect over the leg so it doesn't show.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 10, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





It's excellent. But may I ask, can you make another sig where his face can be seen? No major changes needed, I just want his full face shown.

And I'm 24'd for now, so I'll rep you as soon as I'm not 24'd.


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 10, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Milkshake_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's so cute >3< thanks Joo!


----------



## Brie (Feb 10, 2012)

Requesting set.~

Stock images: 



Size: Junior

Border: Something that fits. Not dotted, though. And possibly in color.

Extra notes: I'd like the avy to be of the black-winged angel only. The sig should have the black-winged one on one side with the white-winged one on the other and some sort of division in the middle.

Rough example:



Text for sig: "Ready to cross the divide?"


----------



## Alexandritee (Feb 11, 2012)

senior set please ;w; (gif signature & normal av, if this is too much to ask for, i'm fine with just the gif hahaha ;;;

av stock:  || sig stock (video): 
time; 1:00 -- 1:01 (sorry to be difficult, but basically the very small part of the blonde guy.)

no border for the av!! just make it a little darker and sharper? and for the rest of the stuff, i don't mind, surprise me. but if that's too vague give me a nudge and i'll throw some specifics at you :x thank you!


----------



## Billie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Housekeeper;*
Doctor
Horan
Zoan Marco
Brie
Alexandritee​


----------



## Mirrow (Feb 12, 2012)

Joo can I get a 150x200 version of the ava as well as the 150x150?.. Thanks :33


----------



## Billie (Feb 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Doctor_ 








*Spoiler*: _Horan_ 







​


----------



## Mirrow (Feb 13, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Doctor_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks 

Will rep when I am not 24'd.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 14, 2012)

Request type: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Text: Once again, our paths intertwine.
Effects: red/black in color

Thanks!


----------



## Prototype (Feb 14, 2012)

Type: Avatar
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Your choice of what works.

Thank you.


----------



## Billie (Feb 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Zoan Marco_ 





Without text: 




*Spoiler*: _Brie_ 










*Spoiler*: _Prototype_ 







​


----------



## Prototype (Feb 15, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Prototype_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome work, thanks dude! Rep + cred on the way.


----------



## Billie (Feb 16, 2012)

*Housekeeper;*
Alexandritee
Vampire Princess
Motochika​


----------



## Billie (Feb 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Alexandritee_ 








*Spoiler*: _Vampire Princess_ 








*Spoiler*: _Motochika_ 









​


----------



## Alexandritee (Feb 16, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Alexandritee_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you!!


----------



## Motochika (Feb 16, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Motochika_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The third gif doesn't fit the time that I wanted.

Perhaps an error? I had asked for one starting at 12: 3 3 -12: 36


----------



## Brie (Feb 16, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Brie_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you muchly. 

Exactly what I wanted. Already repped and will cred when using.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 17, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Vampire Princess_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome;love it! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Billie (Feb 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Motochika_ 








​


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 17, 2012)

Yo.

Sig
Stock: 
can you leave it transparent please, and make it kind of glow and give it a fire effect? thanks.

Avatar

effects etc up to you, just make to sure to include the full image

thanks in advance

edit: and another avatar of Roy please
stock:


----------



## Billie (Feb 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_ 








​


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 17, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Santoryu_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



amazing 

i edit in another avatar request if you dont mind.

Anyway this looks great, thanks.


----------



## Billie (Feb 17, 2012)

@Santoryu
Turn off your Sigi



*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_ 








​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Feb 17, 2012)

Set please! 

Stock: 
150x200 avatar on Saber (the girl). Sig size: less than 500x200.

Effects up to you. Maybe something orange/yellow as a color theme. :>

Thank you


----------



## G (Feb 17, 2012)

profile pic 170x170
vid: 
time: 0:51 - 0:56
borders: black and white
thanks


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 17, 2012)

0:16 to 0:19, starting from when she appears.

Signature, 250 pixels.


----------



## Billie (Feb 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _G_ 








*Spoiler*: _Luiz_ 







​


----------



## G (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 17, 2012)

Type: Signature
Stock/Video: 
Size: 515 x 230
Border: No border.
Effects: What you feel good.
Text: Gorilla Commander.


----------



## Billie (Feb 17, 2012)

*Housekeeper;*
Tsukuyo
Last Samurai​


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 19, 2012)

put it to HD

0:21 to 0:31

0:32 to 0:3 3 

normal pace 

 150x150 and one 100x100 

150x150 dotted with white borders 

100x100 white border with black outline


----------



## Billie (Feb 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Tsukuyo_ 









*Spoiler*: _Last Samurai_ 








*Spoiler*: _Kagura_


----------



## G (Feb 20, 2012)

avy 0:06 - 0:11
thanks


----------



## Billie (Feb 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _G_


----------



## Prototype (Feb 20, 2012)

Type: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Whatever you think works
Thanks Joo.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 21, 2012)

Joo my man 

avas 150x150 

 coloring enhancement and a bit brighter 





dotted white borders


----------



## Tsukuyo (Feb 21, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tsukuyo_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks but...
I wanted the sig to focus on them both...and no rounded corners...
could you do that please? if not, then that's fine.


----------



## Billie (Feb 21, 2012)

Tsukuyo said:


> Thanks but...
> I wanted the sig to focus on them both...and no rounded corners...
> could you do that please? if not, then that's fine.



With 200px height is this a little bit heavy but I can try it.


----------



## Horan (Feb 21, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Horan_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



beautiful, thank you


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 21, 2012)

Set request
Stock: 

Please remove the text and little box in the corner.

Effects/Borders: Whatever looks best.

Sig

Stock:


----------



## Billie (Feb 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 







 

*Housekeeper;*
Prototype
Santoryu
​


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 23, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kagura_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks bro I'll rep you soon


----------



## Zoan Marco (Feb 23, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Zoan Marco_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for being so late, it's fucking amazing thanks.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 23, 2012)

*startling entrance*

i'd like to request two avas from you lovely joo 

 

​
i'm terrible at times, but whichever you feel at your comfort zone or that suits the avatar positioning and movement best for the gif.

/'s indicate your choice in the matter, and quite frankly, YT's time programming makes me  of confusion.

_any other things i fancy, if you'd want, would be a small color adjustments for the avas and maybe, perhaps, sharpening_

third ava:


i would love a crop resize of this aswell, thank you--with no further adjustments needed

gasp, another edit --
borderless for all three 

my apologies i fondled myself for the past 14hrs--so i forgot to mention this, ahh sorry


----------



## Billie (Feb 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Prototype_ 







 
*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_ 










*Spoiler*: _Trinity_ 







 

​


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 26, 2012)

Signature 

4:23 to 4:28

Around 300 pixels.


----------



## Billie (Feb 26, 2012)

@Luiz
Turn off your signature.


*Spoiler*: _Luiz_ 







 

​


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 26, 2012)

I love it.

Just one question, why is it mirror'd?


----------



## Necessary Evil (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello _Joo_, first time visiting your shop. Hope you do good job.

*Request :*​
*Request Type*: Set.
*Worker*: Joo.
*Stock*: 
*Size*: Avatar Senior and I want the signature to be generally small, not extremly small though.
*Border*: None.
*Effects*: Make 1 of the two Avatars with a shake Effect if you can. And the signature with a glowing effect.
*Text*: None.
*Additional Info*: Take your time and make it cool.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 26, 2012)

do what ever you want 

make it cute funny and pretty

dotted white borders 

ava on the stuff duck(lol that sounds so wrong xD)


----------



## Prototype (Feb 26, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Prototype_



Phenomenal job, thanks Joo! :33


----------



## Billie (Feb 26, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I love it.
> 
> Just one question, why is it mirror'd?



its not mirror'd. In your video was it but i take it from the episode for HQ.  




*Housekeeper;*
Necessary Evil
Kagura
​


----------



## Billie (Feb 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Necessary Evil_ 






Not Animation: 


 
*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 








 ​


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 26, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Necessary Evil_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



umm if you can could you make a sig (small)as well


----------



## Billie (Feb 26, 2012)

Kagura said:


> umm if you can could you make a sig (small)as well



Normal or gif ?


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 26, 2012)

giff if you can but normal with a blend type of way is fine as well :33


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 26, 2012)

Joo, may I have a slide show? In this order:






*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 









I would like a white  border, but you can choose whatever you think fits. 

Hmmmmm, also I don't know the term for this but it's a gif effect that moves right to left really fast. I would like that one please. :33


----------



## Sunako (Feb 26, 2012)

Stock: 
I just want a senior set, effects and such are up to you :3


----------



## Billie (Feb 27, 2012)

*Housekeeper;*
Kagura
ThePseudo
Sunako​


----------



## Necessary Evil (Feb 27, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Necessary Evil_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, you are fast lol. _Awesome_ work by the way, although is it possible to make the signature a bit smaller and add more width ? I was thinking to play around _385x155_ or a simillar size, since I won't be able to have the second part of my signature as it is now.

Don't rush though, put me on low priority and do it whenever you got spare time. Sorry for clarifying that now.

I repped, and will Credit when used.


----------



## Billie (Mar 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _ThePseudo_ 








 
*Spoiler*: _Necessary Evil_ 








 
*Spoiler*: _Sunako_ 






Normal border:  


 
*Spoiler*: _Kagura_ 








​


----------



## Sunako (Mar 6, 2012)

I THINK I JUST ORGASMED.


----------



## Quincy James (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi, requesting :33


I'm kinda torn between which image I like better, so you can use either one or combine the two or whatever catches your fancy  It's all up to you. Av with the blonde guy either way, sig no larger than 400 px, and if you add text then please leave me a plain one as well


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Mar 6, 2012)

Set request:
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Effects: Surprise me...


----------



## Metaro (Mar 7, 2012)

Oi Oi 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Can I have a junior set 
Sig 
avatar 125x125
Dotted borders 

of this 

Sig --> 0:44 to 0:50 

Avatarv-- > 0:47 only that part in freeze like a normal avatar.
(focus on Itachi )

Will be eternaly grateful


----------



## Billie (Mar 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Metaro_ 










*Housekeeper;*
Quincy James
Spartan1337​


----------



## Metaro (Mar 8, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Metaro_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 You genious !!
Thank you so much.


----------



## izzyisozaki (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello Joo, first request!

Type: Set
Stock:  Size: Senior 
Border: do as you see fit, simple dotted or 2 rounded corners I guess
Effects: do as you see fit, possibly with avatar focused from Sasuke's nose to the light lens above his head
Text: perhaps none is better.
Other  Info: not much effects needed to make me happy, just what most emphasizes the original and the only things I don't tolerate is distortion, reflection, and pink


----------



## Billie (Mar 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Quincy James_ 








*Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_ 











*Housekeeper;*
​


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Type:* Set
*Stock*






*Border:* Black/White
*Size:* Avi- 150x150 Sig- 470 x 240(Around There)
*Extra:* Use your power of creativity. (I know it odd for this model, but I like him )


----------



## Billie (Mar 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Ino Yamanaka_ 










*Spoiler*: _izzyisozaki_ 













*Housekeeper;*​


----------



## izzyisozaki (Mar 9, 2012)

^Thank you!! You're very quick. pek


----------



## Zoan Marco (Mar 10, 2012)

Set Request (Won't wear until monday)

Stocks: Avatar: Will contain One Piece 659 SPOILER 

Signature: Will contain One Piece 659 SPOILER 

Take off the Artist mark on the Avatar, I'll credit in my sig.
Senior
White Dotted border (Take off the black border on the Avy)
Just make it look awesome, make sure you use spoiler tags when you make it so you don't get in trouble.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Quincy James (Mar 11, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Quincy James_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh!! Thank you so much! Sorry to be late claiming it lol but it's wonderful


----------



## Billie (Mar 11, 2012)

*Housekeeper;*

​


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 11, 2012)

Avatar request please. Dotted white border.



0:25-0:26 (where you see the Durant font large then go small and ending right before you see the next guy)


----------



## Billie (Mar 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Zoan Marco_ 








*Spoiler*: _Lucifer Morningstar_ 












*Housekeeper;*


NO MORE REQUESTS!
​


----------



## Zoan Marco (Mar 14, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Zoan Marco_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Holy shit Joo, I didn't think it was gonna come out that good! Thank you so much, it's amazing.


----------



## Billie (Mar 14, 2012)

Zoan Marco said:


> Holy shit Joo, I didn't think it was gonna come out that good! Thank you so much, it's amazing.



 How kind of you!


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 17, 2012)

i can't wait for mine


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 18, 2012)

canceled my requests k


----------



## Billie (Mar 18, 2012)

*Housekeeper;*

NO REQUESTS!
​


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 20, 2012)

Two avys. 

07:02 - 07:05
11:43 - 11:48

150x150 size.


----------



## Billie (Mar 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Luiz_ 









*Housekeeper;*
REQUESTS OPEN!
​


----------



## Metaro (Mar 21, 2012)

Just two icons/avatars of these two
Dotted borders.
Junior size

Thanks in advance .


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 21, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Luiz_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The quality is great, but why did you speed up one of them and shorten the other? 

They're 3~5 seconds long, that isn't much.

The shortened one is alright, you didn't cut out anything important. 
But I don't really like sped up gifs.


----------



## Billie (Mar 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Luiz_ 








*Spoiler*: _Metaro_


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 21, 2012)

*Request Type:* Set
*Size:* Senior
*Stock:* 
*Border:* No border

Wanted to do something crazy.


----------



## Metaro (Mar 21, 2012)

Joo said:


> [CENTER
> *Spoiler*: _Metaro_
> 
> 
> ...



pek...Thank you!.


----------



## Zoan Marco (Mar 21, 2012)

Another set request master Joo 

Stock: 
Senior
White dotted borders
Effects up to you

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kyochi (Mar 22, 2012)

*Request:* Re-size 3 gifs into avatars please 
*Stocks:* 
*Border:* I want a border  for the 3rd stock only  
*Notes:* I want to use the 2nd one as a profile picture, but even so, can you please erase the nipples so I don't get in trouble ?  thank you


----------



## Billie (Mar 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Bluebeard_ 








*Spoiler*: _kyochi_ 












*Housekeeper;*


​


----------



## kyochi (Mar 22, 2012)

hmmm 
thank you, they're so pretty !  I'll rep you twice when I can 

I have to spread for you now


----------



## Bluebeard (Mar 22, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Bluebeard_



It's wonderful. 

I'm amazed that you did it so quickly too. Already repped, will cred once I start wearing.


----------



## Ace (Mar 23, 2012)

_Requesting_



_*Avatar: *_​
Details: you can focus more on the face. I'm more interested on his facial expression. 

_*Slide-Show Signature. *_​


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 2, 2012)

Type: Set

Size: Senior
Border: Standard
Effects: 
Text:
Other Info:


----------



## Billie (Apr 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _StonedTheGoodWay_ 









*Spoiler*: _St. Jimmy_ 













  *Important;*
_I take now *only* Gif Request, again.
_ ​


----------



## Billie (Apr 3, 2012)

*Housekeeper;*
REQUESTS OPEN!
​


----------



## Zoan Marco (Apr 3, 2012)

Joo could you do mine, it was before this page.


----------



## Ace (Apr 3, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _StonedTheGoodWay_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 It looks awesome. Thank you Joo.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 4, 2012)

Signature request:



2:36-2:46 (with a dark blackout effect looping it back to the start but not including the 'Become' part, similar to his blackout effect: )

Dotted white borders. Appreciate it.


----------



## Kαrin (Apr 5, 2012)

GIF Set request. 

*Sig: *



2:14 - 2:20

At the beginning of the gif, could you put the text "Odds in favor?", and after he's shot, there would be a text "lol no", the moment he smirks. And white borders please. 

*Avatar:*

The same link, 2:18 - 2:20 (150x150). White borders.


----------



## Billie (Apr 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Zoan Marco_ 








*Spoiler*: _Lucifer Morningstar_ 








*Spoiler*: _Kαrin_ 







 ​


----------



## Zoan Marco (Apr 5, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Zoan Marco_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much, looks awesome. Will wear in a couple of days since I took an awesome set from you in the giveaway thread.


----------



## Kαrin (Apr 6, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kαrin_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg, so perfect  Thank you so much.


----------



## Sera (Apr 6, 2012)

Can I have these gifs re-sized?

 - 170 x 170. Could you turn this portrait as well please? 

 - 150 x 150 and 170 x 170. 

Thank you!


----------



## Billie (Apr 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Sera_ 







 ​


----------



## Sera (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks! :33


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 7, 2012)

Sig



0:53-1:02


----------



## Billie (Apr 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_ 





Without Border:  /  /  


 ​


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 7, 2012)

Awesome, cheers mate               .


----------



## G (Apr 7, 2012)

vid 
avy 0:53 - 0:54
sig 0:44 - 0:54
borders none
can you put the text KONY 2012 in the sig flashing in white and black
if you can.
thanks.


----------



## Billie (Apr 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _G_ 







 ​


----------



## Billie (Apr 10, 2012)

*Housekeeper;*
REQUESTS OPEN!
​


----------



## Ace (Apr 10, 2012)

Sig Request

source: 

0: 33-0:38


----------



## Billie (Apr 10, 2012)

​


----------



## Ace (Apr 10, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Thank you. 

Edit: Must spread before I'm able to rep you again.


----------



## Billie (Apr 13, 2012)

*Important;*
_I take now _also_ GFX Request, again.
_ ​


----------



## Tsukuyo (Apr 13, 2012)

Joo dear~

stock: 

avas request~
150x200 and 150x150

text: clear

thanks in advance~ <3


----------



## Billie (Apr 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Tsukuyo_


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Apr 14, 2012)

Type: Avatar
Stock/Video: 
Size: 150x150
Border: rounded
Effects: None, or if you find somthing you like then go right ahead 
Text: None
Other Info: Please take your time.

Time Frame: 0:41 - 0:46


----------



## Billie (Apr 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _WWWYKI_


----------



## Tsukuyo (Apr 14, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tsukuyo_



Oh my, thank you so much <3
So quick and nice~

sorry but i have to spread...


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 14, 2012)

Banner request
Stock: 
Text: Fate Zero FC
Effects: Up to you

Set request
Stock: 
Remove the text please
Everything else up to you.


----------



## Billie (Apr 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 14, 2012)

Amazing!

Would it be possible to remove the text on the sig? No worries if this isn't possible.

Thanks mate


----------



## Necessary Evil (Apr 14, 2012)

Hello, got a set request for you; Joo.
Stock : 
Everything is up to you.


----------



## Billie (Apr 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_ 




I tried my best. 





*Spoiler*: _Necessary Evil_


----------



## River Song (Apr 14, 2012)

Type: Set
Stock/Video:  If the stock isn't good enough just say so
Size: Senior
Border: Semi-rounded
Effects: Up to you
Text: May the odds be _ever_ in your Favour​
In a script like font


----------



## Necessary Evil (Apr 14, 2012)

, this was really fast. 

I will rep you tommorow since I have used all my rep power for today.

Awesome job by the way; _Joo_.


----------



## Billie (Apr 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _River Song_


----------



## Ace (Apr 15, 2012)

Requesting sig re-size


----------



## Billie (Apr 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _StonedTheGoodWay_


----------



## Necessary Evil (Apr 16, 2012)

Avatar Request .

[], [], [], []


----------



## Billie (Apr 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Necessary Evil_


----------



## Necessary Evil (Apr 16, 2012)

So Awesome ! I will rep you when I can; since I used all of my rep power to spread rep for you since I requested a set yesterday.


----------



## Kaname Kuran (Apr 16, 2012)

Type: Set

Size: Up to you
Border: Dotted or Dashed
Effects: Dark colors please ;3
Text:Night Class President Kaname Kuran (have Kaname Kuran below Night Class President)
Other Info: Me ♥ You


----------



## Billie (Apr 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Kaname Kuran_


----------



## Kaname Kuran (Apr 17, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kaname Kuran_



Okay I just have to say I love you!♥!♥!♥!♥!♥!♥!♥!♥!♥!♥!♥!♥!♥!♥!♥!♥!♥!♥!♥!♥!

I had an orgasm when I saw it :3


----------



## Billie (Apr 17, 2012)

Kaname Kuran said:


> Okay I just have to say I love you!♥!♥!♥!♥!♥!♥!♥!♥!♥!♥!♥!♥!♥!♥!♥!♥!♥!♥!♥!♥!
> 
> I had an orgasm when I saw it :3





I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Helios (Apr 17, 2012)

Hello, _Joo_ first time requesting to your shop. 

I would like a set with this image; _Senior_ and _Junior_ Size. : []


----------



## Billie (Apr 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Helios_


----------



## Helios (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for being fast _Joo_, but I requested a set, not _Avatar_ only; is it possible to make a signature as well? Sorry if I wasn't clear enough .


----------



## Billie (Apr 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Helios_


----------



## Oturan (Apr 18, 2012)

Requesting Set
stock: 
ava: junior and preferably of naruto ^^
sig: 400x225
borders: rounded
text: Never Give Up!
with and without text please


----------



## Ghost (Apr 21, 2012)

could you make avatar slideshow gif from these?



dotted border and some effect would be awesome.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 22, 2012)

gif avatar, 150 x 200

from 2:11 to 2:20. if that is too long please tell me and I will choose another time frame



please, no border 


thank you ^^


----------



## Billie (Apr 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Oturan_ 











*Spoiler*: _Shirosaki_ 









*Spoiler*: _ane_


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 22, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _ane_



thank you, Joo

so in the end it was too long, thank you so much for making a shorter version of it too, I will use first one <3


----------



## Ace (Apr 24, 2012)

Avatar 150 x150

*stock: *


signature
Requesting a resize of​


----------



## Krippy (Apr 25, 2012)

Type: Set
Stock: 
Avatar
*Spoiler*: __ 







Sig 
*Spoiler*: __ 







Size: Junior
Border:dashed
Effects: Badass 
Text: "#swaggaboylos" on the signature. I'm not sure where to put it, so I will let you decide 

Thanks!


----------



## Necessary Evil (Apr 25, 2012)

*Request Type* - Set.
*Worker*          - _Joo_.
*Stock* - []
*Size*              - Senior.
*Border*           - Anything that you judge looks cool for the Set.
*Effects*          - I have absolute trust on your taste, so you are free to use any effect that you desire.
*Text*             - On the Signature only; write : "_Necessary Evil_", with a cool font.
*Additional Info* - Just take your time _Joo_, and make it as cool as possible.


----------



## Billie (Apr 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Korra_ 









*Spoiler*: _xKantStopx_ 










​


----------



## Ace (Apr 26, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Korra_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thank you joo. I love this sets so much. 
 Will wear it soon. Just wanna wear this a little longer.


----------



## Empathy (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi, Joo. 


*Type:* Gif, Set
*Video:* []
*Size:* Senior. Please leave some extra room on the sig and try not to make it _too _big.
*Border:* Black and White
*Effects:* Up to you
*Text:* No, thank you
*Time Frame:* 0:47-0:48 for the avatar. 0:32-0:42 for the signature.

For the avatar I want from  to , so it looks like his feet are continuously moving while he reads. On the signature I want it from  to , so it looks like he's repeating the entire process.


----------



## Billie (Apr 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Necessary Evil_ 










*Spoiler*: _Empathy_ 











​


----------



## Imagine (Apr 28, 2012)

Got my mind made up

Type: Set 

Size: Senior

Stock: 

Effects: Up to you

Note: Would like a avatar of both characters


----------



## Billie (Apr 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _ImagineBreakr_ 









​


----------



## Imagine (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm such an idiot can i get a solid border on them if its not to much ask


----------



## Billie (Apr 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _ImagineBreakr_ 





 (Luffy 125p)
 (Luffy 150p)
 (Toriko 125p)
 (Toriko 150p)
 (both 125p)
 (both 150p)


 (Luffy 125p)
 (Luffy 150p)
 (Toriko 125p)
 (Toriko 150p)
 (both 125p)
 (both 150p)



​


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 28, 2012)

Hey joo, need a playoff set



Thanks


----------



## Billie (Apr 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Goova_ 










​


----------



## Duffy (Apr 28, 2012)

^Avatar
dotted boarder
125x125 and 150x150 
note: focus on the face and like and neck and those parts of the image please.


sig
about 400x400
dotted boarder
effect? idc whatever works for you.

thanks. rep and cred of course.


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 29, 2012)

Avatar request
Stock; 


guy on the right

Effects/Borders- Whatever looks best.


----------



## Billie (Apr 29, 2012)

*Housekeeper;*

​


----------



## kyochi (Apr 30, 2012)

*Request: *2 sigs and 1 avatar 

*Sig stock:* 
*Times:* 8:20-8:25 and 8:30-8:38 
*Dimensions:* 400x200 

*Avatar stock:* 
*Time:* 4:30-4:31 (it's really short >.0)


----------



## Oturan (May 2, 2012)

could you make a slide show of this:



borders: black

and this: 
omfg..lol

>xD


----------



## Tony Lou (May 2, 2012)

1:40 - 1:48 

150x150. :33

Border, any kind.


----------



## Billie (May 3, 2012)

*Housekeeper;*





 (If he turn off his Sigi)

I will finish all request tomorrow.​


----------



## Tony Lou (May 3, 2012)

Done. -------


----------



## Billie (May 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Duffy_ 








*Spoiler*: _Empathy_ 







*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_


----------



## Billie (May 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _kyochi_ 








*Spoiler*: _Oturan_ 








*Spoiler*: _Luiz_


----------



## Santoryu (May 4, 2012)

Cheers mate                                   .


----------



## Vice (May 4, 2012)

Can I get a sig in a style similar to this:



using these as a stock in the order provided:











Effects can be similar, but if you have something original in mind, I wouldn't complain. All should be focused on the guys with the ball. 

Slideshow avy (senior) as well?


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 4, 2012)

Type: Set

Size: Senior
Border: Standard
Effects:
Text: 
Other Info: Could I get a slideshow avy too

Thanks in advance


----------



## Billie (May 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Vice_


----------



## Vice (May 4, 2012)

Thanks. Gotta spread.


----------



## Billie (May 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _St. Jimmy_


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 4, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _St. Jimmy_



Thank you very much, Ill rep you when I can


----------



## Sera (May 4, 2012)

Can I have a 170 x 170 of  with a border please?


----------



## Billie (May 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Sera_


----------



## kyochi (May 4, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _kyochi_



Thanks       >_>


----------



## G (May 5, 2012)

Avatar 

Profile pic and avatar 

thanks.


----------



## Oturan (May 5, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _kyochi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol...thanks!


----------



## Dragon (May 5, 2012)

Type: Set - avatar a gif like the one I have now (flashing from a face to another)
Stock/Video: 
Size: Junior
Border: dotted
Effects:Make it look a little "Blended"?  Not so separated by black lines if you know what Im saying. Also, if it could have like a nice pinkish effect it would be great!
Text: none

Thank you in advanced  I really don't mind who does but please PM when you've done it (I tend to forget about things hehe )


----------



## Billie (May 6, 2012)

*Housekeeper;*

​


----------



## Karyuu (May 6, 2012)

Type: Avatar
Stock: 
Size: *150x200 & 150x300.*
Border: You may choose.
Effects: Purple-Dark
Text: iGeass (and a version without text please)
Other Info: None.

Thanks, and reps in advance.


----------



## Billie (May 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Karyuu_ 









*Spoiler*: _Dragon_ 









*Spoiler*: _G_


----------



## Scizor (May 7, 2012)

I have quite a big request. If it is too much, let me know =)

*Request:* 7 avatars
*Images:*
*1.* 
*2.* 
*3.* 
*4.* 
*5.*  (only the part of her above the line with the word 'love' in it, please)
*6.* 
*7.*  (focused around her head and breast. Please show as much of her in the avatar as possible)


*Sizes:* 150x200
*Borders:* no borders please
*Effects:* up to you; I trust you'll make them look good

Will rep twice for the effort

Edit: 8000th post =P


----------



## Billie (May 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Scizor_


----------



## zetzume (May 7, 2012)

3 Ava. =)

size: 100x100 and 125x125





no borders.

Effects: Light colors~ ;3


----------



## Scizor (May 7, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Scizor_



Amazing stuff, thanks!

But could you please redo the first and the third one (crop them in a way that the lines aren't pixelated-ish)?

Rep on the way =)


----------



## Pyro (May 7, 2012)

Request: Avatar and Sig
Stock: 
Size: Senior member size
Borders: None
Effects: Up to you. Make it look awesome!
Special additions: If you could put "Pyro" somewhere in the corner of the sig, I'd appreciate it. However you think would make it look good. 


Thank you in advance, looking through your stuff on here, you look like you do some really awesome work. I'm really looking forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## Billie (May 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Pyro_ 









*Spoiler*: _zetzume_


----------



## Billie (May 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Scizor_


----------



## Scizor (May 7, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Scizor_



Amazing work, thanks


----------



## zetzume (May 7, 2012)

Joo said:


> [/spoiler]​




Thank you. <3 :33
will rep after 24h.


----------



## Duffy (May 10, 2012)

^Sig please

size: not too little not too big, make the length stay bigger than the width. hm maybe 450 L and 350 w

Text: nothing specific, maybe a "Near" text as if it was written in graffiti or something
Boarder: dotted maybe just dotted black
effect: depends on what you have in mind, whatever makes the image look cooler, im down



^avatar
size: 150x150 and another thats 125x 125 if you dont mind
boarder: same as sig
effect: whatever u do to sig
note: focus on the guy with the sig in his mouth is what im aiming for. my bad for not cropping it.


----------



## Scizor (May 10, 2012)

*Transparant avatar request*



*Size:* 150x200
*No border*

Please make *everything around Itachi transparant*.
*As for the image:* I have already cropped the original stock in a way that all you have to do is make everything around Itachi transparant and resize it to 150x200 *while contraining the proportions*. So you don't have to crop anything out as I already did and it's ready to be resized in a way that the image looks clean. 

I will rep (after spreading) and cred, of course.


----------



## TRI05 (May 11, 2012)

hey request.

just a sig, whatever size you think works here.



give it like a shiny bright look if you can and for text use "One Goal"

thanks in advance.


----------



## Billie (May 11, 2012)

*Housekeeper;*



​


----------



## Imagine (May 11, 2012)

Type: Set

Size: Senior

Stock:

Border: Solid

Effects: Make it look as badass as possible

Edit - I'd like the text at the bottom removed also.


----------



## izzyisozaki (May 11, 2012)

Type: Avatar Gif
Stock:  Size: _Senior_
Border: _not needed_
Effects:_ not needed_
Time Frame: _The best you can get in
_ 
Thank Joo


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (May 11, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Billie (May 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Duffy_ 









*Spoiler*: _xKantStopx_ 








*Spoiler*: _izzyisozaki_ 








*Spoiler*: _Scizor_ 







​


----------



## Billie (May 13, 2012)

*Housekeeper;*


​


----------



## Scizor (May 13, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Scizor_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome! Thanks!

Will rep after spreading


----------



## kyochi (May 14, 2012)

2 gif avatars please >w> 


*Stock:* 
*Border:*


----------



## Tony Lou (May 15, 2012)

I just want a border. :33


----------



## Metaro (May 15, 2012)

Can you 

[[sp] Make a gif Set with  and  pictures?

With dotted borders

If not 
I ask a simple set

with dotted borders



 and Thanks in advance.

[/sp]


----------



## Billie (May 15, 2012)

*Housekeeper;*







_*No More Request*_​


----------



## Billie (May 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _TRI05_ 







*Spoiler*: _ImagineBreakr_ 










*Spoiler*: _Roronoa Zoro_


----------



## Billie (May 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _kyochi_ 










*Spoiler*: _Luiz_ 








*Spoiler*: _Metaro_


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (May 19, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Roronoa Zoro_



awesome

thanks


----------



## Imagine (May 19, 2012)

Thanks Joo looks amazing.


----------



## Premature Rapture (May 19, 2012)

Its actually pretty simple in my Opinion.

Could you do this:


but make it a Rinnegan Eye in the middle instead of a Sharingan Eye?
Erase text. Then make 7 seperate images.

One saying
"Add Reply"
another saying
"New Poll"
so on..
"Topic Opt."
"Fast Reply" -Itachi Mang
"Closed"
"Edit Topic"
"Delete"
"Quote"


Thats it. haha. Thank you!
Will rep + Credit + Leave a link to your profile to our site saying it was made by you on our default skin!


----------



## Billie (May 19, 2012)

Premature Rapture said:


> Its actually pretty simple in my Opinion.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Sorry but i dont make stuff for a other Forum.


----------



## kyochi (May 19, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _kyochi_



They look awesome >.> thanks ~


----------



## Metaro (May 19, 2012)

Joo said:


> [/spoiler]
> *Spoiler*: _Metaro_



There is a problem ...the avatar is big D: I'm still a f*cking Junior


----------



## Billie (May 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Metaro_


----------



## Metaro (May 20, 2012)

Thanks and sorry for bothering -__-U


----------



## Santoryu (May 20, 2012)

Avatar requests.

 (Please include the bird)
Dotted borders



Just the girl 

 Laxus (blonde guy)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Billie (May 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_


----------



## Santoryu (May 20, 2012)

Top tier speed, Joo :byakuya

Thanks mate.


----------



## izzyisozaki (May 20, 2012)

Here for another fabulous gif adjustment

Type: Avatar Gif
Stock:  Size: _Senior_
Border: _not needed_
Effects:_ not needed_
Time Frame: _The best you can get in_


----------



## Billie (May 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _izzyisozaki_


----------



## Kage (May 21, 2012)

hello! senior size gif set from  please.

4:14-4:19 for both avy and sig. effects and borders up to you though not necessary. thanks!


----------



## Billie (May 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Kage_


----------



## Kage (May 21, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kage_



wow so fast 

thank you!


----------



## Syko (May 21, 2012)

_*Type*_: Avatar, Signature
*Stock/Video*: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_zldPXD4lu6g/TNYsXOTboXI/AAAAAAAAABk/sUKbkiYlAFY/s1600/wuxia_weaponmaster.png



*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.mmobomb.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/forsaken-world-1.jpg



*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.legamer.com/wp-content/uploads/jade_screen06.jpg



*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.mmocraze.com/wp-content/gallery/ether-saga-odyssey/ESO_Re-Launch_Screeen-3.jpeg



*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.gamersbin.com/attachments/f137/12734d1326586941-war-immortals-duelist.jpg



*Size*: As it pleases you ( might ask a resize though ) 
_*Border*_: As it pleases you
_*Effects*_: As it pleases you
_*Text*_: [*B*]aSH
VGN Owner
<3 Reimi
*Other Info*: I really like the signatures where it is squared off but have the images bursting out of the square.

Thanks in advance !


----------



## zetzume (May 23, 2012)

Type: set
Stock:

Size: 125x125 and 100x100  
signature is 500x200
Border: none
Effects: up to you~ =3


----------



## Billie (Jun 17, 2012)

* News.* 
I re-open the shop for a short while.
And i have little chance on my startpost. 

​


----------



## Imagine (Jun 17, 2012)

Wooho Joos back! 

Type: Set

Stock: 

Size: Senior

Border: Solid

Effects: Something cool idk

Notes: I'd like a avatar of each character


----------



## Billie (Jun 17, 2012)

_ImagineBreakr_

​


----------



## Imagine (Jun 17, 2012)

Joo said:


> _ImagineBreakr_
> 
> ​



Amazing Joo  repped.


----------



## Billie (Jun 17, 2012)

ImagineBreakr said:


> Amazing Joo  repped.


I'm glad you like it but turn your sigi off,please


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 17, 2012)

do you take banner requests?


----------



## Billie (Jun 17, 2012)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> do you take banner requests?



mmmmmmmmhhhhhhhhh... yes.


----------



## Araragi (Jun 17, 2012)

Requesting type: set

stock: 

size: junior

effects: the best, whatever you feel is good

text: could you replace the bottom left and right text with Naruto on the bottom left and Sasuke on the bottom right

and I'd like an avatar of each character thank you


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 17, 2012)

Joo said:


> mmmmmmmmhhhhhhhhh... yes.




Banner  - match this skin 
Size - 900 x 300
Stock- 
Text- Bumps Wonderland


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Jun 18, 2012)

Type: Avatar and Signature.
Stock:  
Size: Avatar: 125x125 Signature: Not picky here so whatever looks good to you.
Border: Thin black line for both.

That's all, thanks in advance.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 18, 2012)

nvm                  .


----------



## Billie (Jun 19, 2012)

_^Vegeta^Two^_



_NatsuDragneel_



Sig without text:​


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 19, 2012)

Joo said:


> _^Vegeta^Two^_
> ​




 woa epic rep+

EDIT- im 24ed​


----------



## Araragi (Jun 19, 2012)

Joo said:


> _NatsuDragneel_
> 
> 
> 
> Sig without text: [/INDENT]



thank you  its awesome


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 19, 2012)

*Request:* 2 Avatars


*Size:* 150x150 and 170x170

Take your time, thanks in advance 

*EDIT:* I added another avatar stock if you don't mind


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 19, 2012)

Avy request
Stock 

Everything else up to you


----------



## Ghost (Jun 24, 2012)

requesting a set.

stock: 

avatar: 150 x 150
sig: stock size

effects up to you


----------



## Billie (Jun 24, 2012)

_Liverbird_



_Santoryu_

​


----------



## Ichiro Miyata (Jun 24, 2012)

What happened to mine? I think you skipped over me, I was before the other two lol


----------



## Billie (Jul 26, 2012)

*My shop is BACK!*
But I will take only Gif orders because I'm think my GFX-Skills is not so really good like the others here.​


----------



## G (Jul 26, 2012)

avy
borders none
crop the text out
appreciate it.


----------



## Billie (Jul 26, 2012)

G said:


> avy
> borders none
> crop the text out
> appreciate it.


I take only Gif Request.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 29, 2012)

That's good to know. 

I'm in a dire need for a new set, I've been wearing this one for too long. 

For the ava,

0: 33 - 0:35
150x150

Signature:

14:50 - 15:00

Size: 300 pixels. 

PS: I don't want the signature gif to have a square form. I'd like it to be wide and rectangular.

Thin black border for both images.


----------



## Billie (Jul 29, 2012)

*Luiz*



with BWB border: 
​


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 29, 2012)

The signature looks great, but you've shortened it.  I would like it to cover 14:50 to 15:00.


----------



## Billie (Jul 30, 2012)

*Luiz*


with BWB border: ​


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you. 

EDIT: I know I'm being annoying at this point, but I am interested in the other signature gif too. 

I just would you like you to cut out that last frame where a soldier runs into the screen and disappears.


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 30, 2012)

Resize to avatar size, please.


----------



## Billie (Jul 30, 2012)

*Santoryu*
​


----------



## Stringer (Aug 3, 2012)

Requesting a signature.

Vid:[]
Time frame: 1:06-1:16
Border: black, white


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 3, 2012)

Sig

0:05-0:16

Video


----------



## Billie (Aug 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Unshaken Faith_ 








*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_ 









​


----------



## Stringer (Aug 5, 2012)

nice work, thanks.


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 6, 2012)

1) - 

2) -  

3)- 

A Gif from these three Avatar. According to number & 1 second pause between them.


----------



## Billie (Aug 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Last Samurai_


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Aug 6, 2012)

Sig request:
Video: 
Timeline: 22:21 - 22:24
Size: Whatever looks best


Ava request:
Timeline: 22: 33 - 22:38

2nd Ava Request: 
timeline: 22:45 - 22:48


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 7, 2012)

Reped Joo. 

Can you make a thin black border around the Ava?


----------



## Billie (Aug 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Last Samurai_ 








*Spoiler*: _Spartan1337_


----------



## Sherlōck (Aug 7, 2012)

Awesome Joo. Thanks.


----------



## Billie (Aug 9, 2012)

*Housekeeper;*
_I'm ready for new Request._​


----------



## Shaz (Aug 9, 2012)

Avatar request
Size: Senior
Stock: 
Border: Same border as this avatar -


Profile picture request
Size: 170x170
Stock: 
Border: Just dotted


Thanks.


----------



## Billie (Aug 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _MissinqNin_


----------



## Shaz (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks Joo, could I also get them in 150x150 as well?


MissinqNin said:


> Avatar request
> Size: Senior
> Stock:
> Border: Same border as this avatar -




Repped. Will cred.


----------



## Billie (Aug 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _MissinqNin_


----------



## Shaz (Aug 9, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _MissinqNin_





Thanks again, looks great.


----------



## santanico (Aug 9, 2012)

hey joo, is it possible to add a small sentence to a gif?


----------



## Billie (Aug 9, 2012)

Starr said:


> hey joo, is it possible to add a small sentence to a gif?



yes


----------



## santanico (Aug 9, 2012)

sweet, could you add "Get back! slut"

to this



thank you


----------



## Billie (Aug 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Starr_


----------



## santanico (Aug 10, 2012)

sweet, thanks!


----------



## Billie (Aug 12, 2012)

*Housekeeper;*
_I'm ready for new Request._​


----------



## Stringer (Aug 12, 2012)

Requesting two signature

Vid: []
Time frame: 0:57-1:06
Border: Black, white

Vid: []
Time frame: 2:53-3:03
Border: Black, white


----------



## Billie (Aug 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Unshaken Faith_ 





JooJoo Bonus:


----------



## Stringer (Aug 12, 2012)

Haha that's really awesome, thanks a bunch.


Edit: _''You must spread around before giving rep to Joo again''_

I'll give it to you sometime tomorrow after I spread.


----------



## Billie (Aug 17, 2012)

*Housekeeper;*
_I'm ready for new Request._​


----------



## Oturan (Aug 17, 2012)

requesting sig
stock: 
time:0:21-0:22
borders: none
I want a repeat of what annoying orange is doing

requesting ava: 
time: 0:47-0:48
size: senior
borders: none


----------



## Billie (Aug 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Oturan_


----------



## Oturan (Aug 17, 2012)

thanks a bunch, Joo


----------



## Krippy (Aug 19, 2012)

Got an avatar request.

Stock: 

Frame: 01:06 - 01:09 

thin black border.

Thanks bro.


----------



## Billie (Aug 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _xKantStopx_


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 19, 2012)

Joo 

Type: Signature
Video: 
Size: I don't really care for the size, not too big and not too small I guess
Border: 1px black border
Effects: /
Text: /
Other Info: make it that way that the "LOOL" is not seen 
Time Frame: 0:23-0:32 when Pain gets hammered to the ground 

Thank you


----------



## Billie (Aug 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _SaskeKun_


----------



## SaskeKun (Aug 20, 2012)

That was quick, thank you Joo  I'm going to wear it soon.
Need to spread first


----------



## Misao (Aug 21, 2012)

Type: Signature 
Size: 400 x 216
Border: Dotted


10:16 to 11:19


----------



## Billie (Aug 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _prunelle_ 











*BACK to SIMPLY AVATARS*​


----------



## Misao (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you Joo.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 23, 2012)

Requesting three avatars: 

0:58-1:03
1:00-1:03
1:00-1:05

No borders, senior sized, and as for texture/lighting; just make it sort of brighter if you can, kind of like this: 

I appreciate it.


----------



## Sine (Aug 23, 2012)

could this be re-sized to a senior avatar


----------



## Billie (Aug 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Lucifer Morningstar_ 








*Spoiler*: _shiner_ 







​


----------



## santanico (Aug 23, 2012)

re-size to senior avatar please, maybe crop it juuuust a little bit


----------



## Billie (Aug 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _starr_ 








​


----------



## santanico (Aug 23, 2012)

thank you, gotta spread still


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 24, 2012)

Make it simple, like the ones you do for the giveaway thread. 



Thanks in advance


----------



## Billie (Aug 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Liverbird_ 










​


----------



## Shaz (Aug 27, 2012)

Stock: 

Time frame: 0:00-0:02 (Where he's dosing off)

Border: White solid border then on top a black dotted border.


Loop please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Krippy (Aug 27, 2012)

Can you make me an Avy out of this?

Stock: 

the frame is 4:22-4:23.

And can you also make me one out of this?

Stock: 

the frame is at 00:51 when Chidori Eiso is used.

Both senior sized.

Thanks!


----------



## Billie (Aug 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _MissinqNin_ 







*Spoiler*: _xKantStopx_ 






​


----------



## Sine (Aug 28, 2012)

, , 

keeping simple, hope you dont mind three. senior sized avvys


----------



## Billie (Aug 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _shiner_


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Aug 28, 2012)

Size - Senior
Border - One dotted and one with no border
Effects - Up to you


----------



## Metaro (Aug 28, 2012)

[sp]

Request : avatar
Size: 150x150
Border : dotted
Stock: 

3 avatars : the 2 inos of the left and the middle one.

Thank you and take your time.
[/sp]


----------



## Billie (Aug 28, 2012)

​


----------



## Metaro (Aug 28, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Holy s.... That was fast ! 
Will use soon.

Thank you!!


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Aug 28, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Thanks 

I'll rep you later when I'm not 24'd


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 29, 2012)

Avatar


0:45-0:48

another avatar request
stock: 

whatever looks best, thanks in advance


----------



## Billie (Aug 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 29, 2012)

thanks dood

need to spread


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 30, 2012)

I would like to make a request

Source: [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kRMCNo_TAo[/YOUTUBE]

Ava
Size 150x150
Time: 3:28 * 3: 33

Sign
Size: Senior Zide
Time: 3:06 * 3:19

Thank you and please take your time!


----------



## Billie (Aug 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Rose&Thorns_ 






JooJoo-Bonus


----------



## santanico (Aug 30, 2012)

avatar re-size

no borders
senior


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey Joo,k?nntest du mir ein Signature machen? 
und zwar hier der Stock.

Ich m?chte einfach nur dass du die Galionsfigur (Aslo den L?wen) entfernst und es stadtessen mit diesem Bildchen hier ersetzt.
W?re auch cool wenn du dem Schiff einen Gr?nen Touch verleihen w?rdest.
Das w?re alles.


----------



## Billie (Aug 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _starr_ 









*Spoiler*: _Hakan Erkan_ 







​


----------



## santanico (Aug 30, 2012)

luv u               .


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 1, 2012)

Avatar request
Stock: 


Set request
Stock: 

Effects and whatnot up to you; if you can't do the set, an avatar will be fine.


----------



## Billie (Sep 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_ 









​


----------



## Billie (Sep 3, 2012)

* Rules Upgrade.*
 You must have at least *100 posts *or been a member at least 6 months to make a request.
 Do not ask for more than* 6 avatars at once*, otherwise it will just be ignored. 
 You must *wait 0 days *before requesting again​


----------



## Kid (Sep 4, 2012)

Avatar 
Size : 150 x 200
Effects : just do your thing 
Render : Like the one I have but then the black dotted around the white part.
Stock 1 : 
Stock 2 : 

Already repped you.


----------



## Billie (Sep 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _KidKid_ 







​


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 4, 2012)

Joo said:


> * Rules Upgrade.*
> You must have at least *100 posts *or been a member at least 6 months to make a request.
> Do not ask for more than* 6 avatars at once*, otherwise it will just be ignored.
> You must *wait 0 days *before requesting again​



lol awesome

Avatar requests
Size: Senior
Effects etc: Up to you

*Stocks*






*Sig request*
Stock 
please get rid of the text


----------



## Billie (Sep 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_ 








​


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 4, 2012)

Awesome, thanks dude.

I need to spread before repping you again.


----------



## Gold Roger (Sep 4, 2012)

Request: Avatar
Size: Senior
Effect: Up to you
Border: Up to you

(Guy with Brown Hair in both pics)


----------



## Billie (Sep 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Gold Roger_ 



If you want with Border, ask me.


----------



## Krippy (Sep 5, 2012)

Joo said:


> * Rules Upgrade.*
> You must have at least *100 posts *or been a member at least 6 months to make a request.
> Do not ask for more than* 6 avatars at once*, otherwise it will just be ignored.
> You must *wait 0 days *before requesting again​



lmao you're the shit bro. 

Can you make me 2 avy's out of this?

Stock: 

The first one is 8:31-8: 33

The second one is 12:03 - 12:07

And can you resize these two avys into senior sizes and add a thin black border?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Billie (Sep 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _xKantStopx_


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 5, 2012)

Avatar request
Stock: 

Make it sexy 


Stock: 

Make Luffy and the baloons* transparent*, please. Going to use  it as a sig.


----------



## Metaro (Sep 5, 2012)

[sp]


Request: avatar
Size:150x150
Effects: simple , like the ino ones you made the last time 
Stocks :   


Borders: dotted


Thanks in advance and take your time!.
[/sp]


----------



## Billie (Sep 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_ 












*Spoiler*: _Metaro_


----------



## Mirrow (Sep 6, 2012)

Stock: 
Avatar: 1:14-1:20
Sig: 0:20-0:26 - include the fade to white so it loops nicely.
Thin black border,
Thanks.


----------



## Billie (Sep 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Mirrow_ 






JooJoo Bonus:


----------



## Mirrow (Sep 6, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Mirrow_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow, now I can't decide which ones to use.

Thank you very much. Brilliant.

Gotta spread.


----------



## Metaro (Sep 6, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Metaro_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, Joo. They're perfect pek.
I have one question:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Is anything wrong with the 3rd stock? 
I'll accept if there is something wrong with it.

Thank you .


----------



## Billie (Sep 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Metaro_


----------



## Metaro (Sep 6, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Metaro_




Thank you thank you !!
pek


----------



## G (Sep 8, 2012)

1:01 - 1:07
a profile picture from that part. just make it so it loops and looks nice.


----------



## Billie (Sep 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _G_ 







JooJoo Bonus:


----------



## Gold Roger (Sep 8, 2012)

Request: Avatar
Size: Senior
Border: Thin Black
Stock: 

(The shot of Toriko on the left.)


----------



## Billie (Sep 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Gold Roger_ 






JooJoo Bonus:


----------



## Gold Roger (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks! + Rep!


----------



## kyochi (Sep 8, 2012)

*Request:* avatar 
*Link:* 
*Time:* 2:31 - 2:34 (if possible, one second longer?) 
*Border:* like  

thnx.


----------



## Billie (Sep 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _kyochi_


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 9, 2012)

Gif avatar from this video



Avatar
time- 00:46-00:51

Sig


----------



## Billie (Sep 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_ 






The Sigi-Link doesnt work.


​


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 9, 2012)

thanks

my bad, try this link instead


----------



## Billie (Sep 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_ 







​


----------



## kyochi (Sep 9, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _kyochi_



thank you *BOWS DOWN*


----------



## whamslam3 (Sep 9, 2012)

*gif req*

Type: set
Stock/Video: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIEOZCcaXzE&list=FL_kU1SWc5-Ifb_zmac893Bg&index=1&feature=plpp_video



Size: senior for avy. for sig any size that looks best to you
Border: up to you
Effects: none
Text: none
Other Info: there is a higher quality version of the video in the description box but its not a youtube vid so i dont kno if ull be able to use it
Time Frame: anywhere from 3:16-3:46 you can pick
thnx


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Sep 9, 2012)

> Need a junior sized set heres the Link (I tried to find an HD version of this scene but unfortunately the only one that was HD was the DUB >_> sorry you gotta deal with that)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gonna give you the same request I gave to Scizor, im planning to use one on this forum and another on another forum. Whoever is done with the request  first is the one ill be using on this forum, the other will be used on Baka's forum. If you dont mind doing this anyway~


----------



## Billie (Sep 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _whamslam3_ 









*Spoiler*: _~Kyo~_ 







​


----------



## whamslam3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _whamslam3_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you Joo


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice, good stuff joo. Rep + Credit when I use~


----------



## Kid (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey Joo , could you maybe just cut off the border of my avy?

Repped.


----------



## Billie (Sep 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _KidKid_ 







​


----------



## Krippy (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey Joo, can you make me an Avy of 2:59 - 3:02 ?



thin black border, thanks a lot.


----------



## Billie (Sep 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _xKantStopx_ 





JooJoo Bonus:



​


----------



## Imagine (Sep 11, 2012)

Set request

Stock:   

Border: Thin black

Size: 150x150 for ava 267x150 for sig

Thanks.


----------



## Billie (Sep 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _ImagineBreakr_ 






​


----------



## Imagine (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks, will rep once i spread.


----------



## Arlene468 (Sep 11, 2012)

Yay! Thank you. :3 Also, good luck with the shop.


----------



## Billie (Sep 13, 2012)

*Housekeeper;*
_I'm ready for new Request._​


----------



## Mirrow (Sep 13, 2012)

Back for more ^^

Ava Stock 

Ava: 1:17-1:22



Sig Stock: 

Sig 0:39-0:47

Also could you attempt to make a version of the sig from 0:44-0:47 and make it so the looking left and right flows smoothly. If it doesn't work no worries.

Cheers. Sorry about the convoluted request.


----------



## Billie (Sep 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Mirrow_ 







JooJoo Bonus:


----------



## Krippy (Sep 13, 2012)

Your back? Hell yeah. 

this stock should look familiar,


I need a avy from 7:45 - 7:46

And can you make me an avy out of this from 2:28 - 2:31?



And of one from 7:07- 7:08?

Everything in HD please 

keep it up bro.


----------



## Billie (Sep 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _xKantStopx_ 



_If you want with border, ask me._


JooJoo Bonus:



​


----------



## Krippy (Sep 13, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _xKantStopx_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry bout that, and yes I would love a thin black border on those if it is not too much trouble.


----------



## Billie (Sep 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _xKantStopx_ 





JooJoo Bonus:



​


----------



## Mirrow (Sep 13, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Mirrow_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thanks.

Gotta spread again


----------



## Krippy (Sep 13, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _xKantStopx_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks again. 

Will rep again after spreading.


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Sep 15, 2012)

Hello, I would like to request an avater please

Video:
Time:4:36 - 4:40
Size: 150x150
Take your time. Thanks!


----------



## Gold Roger (Sep 16, 2012)

Request type: Set
Stocks
Avatar:


Signature:






For the Avatar just add a standard black border.
For the Signatures just make them transparencies.

(Yusuke Urameshi)


----------



## Billie (Sep 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Rose&Thorns_ 





JooJoo Bonus:


----------



## Billie (Sep 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Gold Roger_ 





*Spoiler*: _Signatur_ 









JooJoo Bonus:


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 16, 2012)

Welcome back ;p

Sig
Video: 
Time: 0: 33-0:46

Avatar
Video: 
Time: 0-21-0:25


----------



## Jelly (Sep 18, 2012)

I have a question! Do you make Gif Banners? I am trying to make a FC and I would like to have a gif banner, but I wanted to make sure I ask first before requesting.


----------



## Billie (Sep 18, 2012)

Jelly said:


> I have a question! Do you make Gif Banners? I am trying to make a FC and I would like to have a gif banner, but I wanted to make sure I ask first before requesting.



yeas i can make it.


----------



## Judas (Sep 18, 2012)

Type: Sig
Size: Senior
Time: 2:29~2:36
Border: Solid & Black


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_ 





JooJoo Bonus:




*Spoiler*: _Judas_ 





JooJoo Bonus:


----------



## Sera (Sep 19, 2012)

Can I have the height of this gif reduced to about 400 please? Also, I would like a border around it.

*Stock:* 

Thank you.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2012)

​


----------



## Metaro (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi Joo


*Spoiler*: __ 




Request : 2 gif avatars
Size : 150x150
Stock: 
Avatar 1: From 0:32 to 0:35 
Avatar 2 : from 1:47 to 1:49
Borders: Dotted.

(aways focused in the blond guy)


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Billie (Sep 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Metaro_ 






JooJoo Bonus:




​


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 20, 2012)

I have two avas in mind.

0:20-0:24 (just the blond guy)

1:25-1:29 

Senior size, black thin border.


----------



## Metaro (Sep 20, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Metaro_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank yyou so much


----------



## Judas (Sep 20, 2012)

Joo said:


> JooJoo Bonus:
> [/spoiler][/CENTER]





Nice.


----------



## Billie (Sep 20, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Luiz_


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 20, 2012)

Lestat.  pek

Thanks.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 21, 2012)

Sig:
Size: 250x150

Video: 

Time: 0:25 (when he's pointing and walking back) - 0:31

Regular Border.


----------



## santanico (Sep 21, 2012)

joo, can you make this transparent, and cropped a little bit



thank you!


----------



## Jack477 (Sep 21, 2012)

Yay! Thank you. :3 Also, good luck with the shop.


----------



## Billie (Sep 21, 2012)

​


----------



## Sora (Sep 21, 2012)

avatar
black and white borders
8:39-8:43
the mole part


----------



## Billie (Sep 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Sora_


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Sep 21, 2012)

*Type:* Set
*Video:* 
*Size:* Senior
*Border:* Solid red border.
*Time Frames:*
- _Signature:_ 5:29 - 5:35 (From when we see Erza's sword until it switches away from her.)
- _Avatar:_ 6:19 - 6:22 (Everything when Erza is on-screen.)

Hope that's everything.


----------



## Billie (Sep 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Jon Stark_


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Sep 21, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Jon Stark_



I've never had a request completed this fast. And what's more they look brilliant. Thanks.


----------



## G (Sep 22, 2012)

avy 1:35 - 1:38
sig 2:53 - 2:56


----------



## Stringer (Sep 22, 2012)

Set request.

Vid: []
Borders: Black, white

Avatar 
0:30-0:34  
1:46-1:50  

Signature
2:15-2:25 
2:02-2:11 [stop right before he punches that opponent in the guts.]


----------



## Billie (Sep 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _G_ 





JooJoo Bonus:




*Spoiler*: _Unshaken Faith_ 






JooJoo Bonus:


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 23, 2012)

senior sig request



*00:20-00:24* and *1:12-1:19*


----------



## Billie (Sep 23, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _S.A.F_ 





JooJoo Bonus:


----------



## Stringer (Sep 23, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Unshaken Faith_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A commendable job as always man, much appreciated.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 23, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _S.A.F_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! they're all perfect and you even went out of your way to make extra gifs. So nice!


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 24, 2012)

Requesting Set
Ava: 1:45 - 1:47
Sig: 1:48 - 1:54

Border: Thin Black 
Effects: It's up you if you want to enhance it with effects
Other Info: Try to keep it at high quality


----------



## Billie (Sep 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Roronoa Zoro_ 





JooJoo Bonus:


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 24, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Roronoa Zoro_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 24, 2012)

0:51. The bit whe he/she/it says "Todaay."


----------



## santanico (Sep 24, 2012)

re-size there to 150x200 please :33


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 24, 2012)

Avy request
Stock: 
Effects/Borders: Whatever looks best

Sig request
Stock: 
Effects/Borders: Whatever looks best

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gold Roger (Sep 24, 2012)

Request: Avatar
Size: Senior
Effect: Up to you
Border: Up to you
Stock:


----------



## Billie (Sep 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Luiz_ 





JooJoo Bonus:




*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_ 







*Spoiler*: _Gold Roger_


----------



## Billie (Sep 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _starr_ 







JooJoo Bonus: 150x150resize
 /  / 
 /  /


----------



## santanico (Sep 25, 2012)

They're amazing, thank you


----------



## Krippy (Sep 25, 2012)

Joo. 

got a few avy's I would like to aquire:

1.  
frame is 1:06-1:08

2. 
frame is 2:13-2:17

3. 
frame is 3:45-3:49

Thin black border on all of them.

Thanks brah


----------



## Billie (Sep 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _xKantStopx_ 




JooJoo Bonus:


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 26, 2012)

Sig/gif request
Video: 
Timeline:  0:17-0:24


----------



## Billie (Sep 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_ 





JooJoo Bonus:


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 26, 2012)

Excellent.

Thanks mate, will rep asap.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Sep 27, 2012)

Signature request
Stock: 
0:29 - 0:30
Effects/Borders: Whatever looks best


----------



## Billie (Sep 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Hakan Erkan_ 





JooJoo Bonus:


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 28, 2012)

Hey, a few sig requests, if you don't mind: 

0:31-0:36
3:43-3:47
3:47-3:53

No borders, everything else up to you.


----------



## Billie (Sep 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Lucifer Morningstar_ 





JooJoo Bonus:


----------



## Kid (Sep 28, 2012)

Size : 150x200
Effects : do your thang
Border : none
Stock : 

Thanks


----------



## Gold Roger (Sep 29, 2012)

Avatar
150x150
Thin Black Border


(Just crop and border.)


----------



## Billie (Sep 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _KidKid_ 







*Spoiler*: _Gold Roger_


----------



## Samehada (Sep 30, 2012)

Set please! 

Here is the video: 

Avatar: 
2:30 - 2:31
Loop please!

Signature:
2:50 -  2:59 [2:57 if needs to be shorter]

Effects: Do what you want to make it look awesome 
Borders: Look above.


----------



## Billie (Sep 30, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Samehada_ 







JooJoo Bonus:


----------



## Samehada (Sep 30, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Samehada_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow perfect and extremely fast! I am really impressed! I know who I am going to for now one


----------



## Metaro (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi

[sp]
Request: Set
avatar : 150x150
Sig: up to you.
Stock: 
Borders: Dotted
Effects : make it more bright  , you know I like simple things 


Thanks in advance


[/sp]


----------



## Momoko (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi Joo!  Need 3 gifs resized into avy's.  


Size ~Junior & Senior.
Effects: Up to you.
Border ~Only dotted 

Thankies Joo. pek


----------



## Billie (Oct 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Metaro_ 








*Spoiler*: _Amber_ 




JooJoo Bonus:


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 1, 2012)

*Request:* 2 avatars
*Stock:* ; 

Take your time, thanks in advance


----------



## Metaro (Oct 1, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Metaro_





How fast Thank you pek.


----------



## Billie (Oct 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Liverbird_


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 1, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Liverbird_



Perfect and impressively quick as always Joo, thanks a bunch!


----------



## Billie (Oct 1, 2012)

*Housekeeper;*
_I'm ready for new Request._​


----------



## kyochi (Oct 1, 2012)

*Request:* avatar 
*Link:* 
*Time:* 0:54 - 0:57 
*Border:* 

Please and thank you.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Oct 1, 2012)

*Type:* Avatar
*Stock:* 
*Size:* 1 x 150x150 & 1 x 150x200, please
*Border:* Dotted
*Effects:* I don't mind; up to you.

Thanks.


----------



## Billie (Oct 1, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _kyochi_ 







*Spoiler*: _Jon Stark_


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Oct 1, 2012)

Those are superb. Thank you very much.


----------



## kyochi (Oct 1, 2012)

It's awesome  


....but I must spread v_v I'll rep you when I can !!!


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Oct 2, 2012)

Request: Signature
Stock: 
Timeframe: 1:37 - 1:40
Effects and borders: whatever looks best.


----------



## Billie (Oct 2, 2012)

​


----------



## Momoko (Oct 2, 2012)

Hullo again. 

Request~ avatars 
Stock ~   
Size ~ junior
Efects ~ Whatever you think looks good. 
Borders ~ Dotted

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Billie (Oct 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Amber_


----------



## Judas (Oct 2, 2012)

Time: 0:05-0:15
Type: Sig
Size: Senior
Border: Solid Black


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Oct 3, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Thanks,it looks awesome.


----------



## Momoko (Oct 3, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Amber_



~I love them! Thanks so much!


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 3, 2012)

Avatar

0:42-0:47

Sig
0:07-0:13


170x170 avy
Stock: 
Shiny red effects please


----------



## Fatality (Oct 3, 2012)

Type: Gif Avatar
Video: 
Size: Senior
Border: Black + Gold(Black if not possible) n' Bold
Effects: None
Text: None
Other Info: Have Fun 
Time Frame: 8:18 - 8:24


----------



## Billie (Oct 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Seiko_


----------



## Billie (Oct 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_ 




JooJoo Bonus: 



​


----------



## Momoko (Oct 4, 2012)

Avy reguest please, Joo. 

Stocks ~    
Size ~ Senior
Effects ~ Up to you. 
Borders ~ Dotted

Thanks .


----------



## Samehada (Oct 4, 2012)

Avy and sig please. 

Stock: 

1:42 - 1:43 Avatar please! Her face!

:23 - :25 For sig! 

Effects with what you want!


----------



## Billie (Oct 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Amber_ 







*Spoiler*: _Samehada_ 








​


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Oct 4, 2012)

Requesting avatar.

Size: Senior

Video: 

4:51 - 4:52 Only Hidan's face please. Not Chouji's. And I would like the subtitles removed.

Border: Black and White

Effects: None

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Billie (Oct 4, 2012)

​


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Oct 4, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



Thanks. Repped.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 5, 2012)

requesting a sig

stock: 

timeline: 0:21-0:25 (grimmjow's landing)

thin black border


----------



## Krippy (Oct 5, 2012)

Wazzzgood. 
I need a few avys:

1. 

Frames: 1:01-1:05 & 1:31-1:35

2. 

Frames: 1:12 -1:16 & 3:20-3:24

Thin black border senior size plz.

Thanks brah.


----------



## Morphine (Oct 5, 2012)

can you combine these two gifs into one and make it an avatar?


----------



## Mirrow (Oct 5, 2012)

Can you make me a sig that flashes between these please.

*Spoiler*: __ 









And a 150x150 avatar of this 


Thin black border on both please.

Thanks


----------



## Billie (Oct 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Shirosaki_ 




JooJoo Bonus: 


 
*Spoiler*: _Morphine_ 






 ​


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Oct 5, 2012)

Requesting Set 
Stock: 
Border: Up to you
Effects: Whatever looks good
Text on the sig: Demon Bamboo


----------



## Ghost (Oct 6, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Shirosaki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

it's perfect and the bonus gifs are very appreciated. 

edit. could you make the "bring it on shinigami" gif into a 150 x 150 avy?


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 6, 2012)

Type: Avatar
Stock/Video: /
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Up to you
Text: "Juha Bach" in the first avy.
Other Info: Up to you


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Oct 6, 2012)

Type: Avatar
Stock: 
Size: 150x150 & 150x200
Border: Dotted
Effects: I don't mind

Cheers.


----------



## Billie (Oct 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Krippy_ 





JooJoo Bonus:


----------



## Billie (Oct 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Mirrow_ 






JooJoo Bonus: 



*Spoiler*: _Roronoa Zoro_ 






​


----------



## Billie (Oct 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Jon Stark_ 






​


----------



## Mirrow (Oct 6, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Mirrow_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing. Thank you so much.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Oct 6, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Jon Stark_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



amazing as always.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Oct 6, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Roronoa Zoro_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



flawless 

repped & credited


----------



## santanico (Oct 7, 2012)

can you re-size this into a 150x200 avatar
go ahead and try different versions/angles
thanks


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 8, 2012)

Gif request
Size: Senior
Video: 
Time:  0:43

Sig
Time: 0:42-0:50
Same video

170x170
Stock 
guy in the middle

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cjones (Oct 9, 2012)

Type: Set
Stock/Video: 
Size: Junior, Senior 
Border: Semi-rounded
Time Frame: Ava - 0:34-37, Sig - 3:04/3:16


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 9, 2012)

Type: Gif Signature
Stock/Video: 
Size: Whatever looks best
Border: Single black border
Time Frame: 2:02 - 2:09

Cut it off right before the high score scene


----------



## Billie (Oct 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_ 




JooJoo Bonus: 


​


----------



## Billie (Oct 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Cjones_ 





JooJoo Bonus:



*Spoiler*: _Mist Puppet_ 





JooJoo Bonus:


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks man, but I wanted the girl before that scene in the avy



The one with that gold thing in her hand. 0:43 (hair blowing) My bad, I should've been more specific.


----------



## Billie (Oct 9, 2012)

​


----------



## Cjones (Oct 9, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Cjones_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your to awesome kind ser.


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 10, 2012)

Type: Avatar 
Stock/Video: 

Size: 150X150 + 150X200 version
Border: Dotted
Effects: Up to you, mostly; Gold/yellow colors
Text: Eiyuu Ou, preferably bottom left-Corner; also a golden color but it has to stand out more (lighter/glowing/...)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Devil Child (Oct 11, 2012)

Type: Avatar Gif
Video: 
Size: as big as possible
Border:Black/White or Black/White/Black
Effects: Up to you

My first time requesting an avatar, i hope i did everything right


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Oct 11, 2012)

Type: Set
Stock:







Effects: Whatever looks best.


----------



## Momoko (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello :3

Request~ avatars !
Stock ~    
Size ~ Senior.
Effects ~ Whatever you think looks good. 
Borders ~ Dotted.

Thank you  !


----------



## Billie (Oct 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Whitebeard_


----------



## Billie (Oct 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Sasuke Uchiha_


----------



## Momoko (Oct 12, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



That was fast . Thanks <33 will rep you once I'm done with spreading rep. :}


----------



## Devil Child (Oct 12, 2012)

Joo said:


> ​



thank you !!


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Oct 13, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sasuke Uchiha_



Sweet! Thanks Joo.

Rep on the way.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 13, 2012)

Type: Set
Stock/Video: 
Size: Senior
Border: 1x regular black border
Effects: nty
Time Frame: 1:10-1:12 for avatar 
2:17-2:20 for sig

Thanks <3


----------



## Samehada (Oct 14, 2012)

Can I have these two avatar alternate between each other?
 and 

You can experiment with it. Maybe like the quick spiral effect, or possibly...Bubbles


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 15, 2012)

2 avatars please




Effects and borders up to you; thanks in advance.


----------



## Yagura (Oct 15, 2012)

_Two requests._

*1st request.*

Type: Gif, Avatar
Video: {}
Time Frame: 0:00 - 0:08
Size: 150x150
Border: None.
Effects: None.

*2nd request.*

Same everything except with the time frame reduced to 0:00 - 0:04.


Thanks.


----------



## Billie (Oct 16, 2012)

*Housekeeper;*




​


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 17, 2012)

*Request:* 2 avatars
*Stocks:* ; 

Take your time, thanks in advance


----------



## Billie (Oct 19, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 19, 2012)

​


----------



## Grape (Oct 19, 2012)

Can I get a senior member sig and avatar set please? 



Sig - 00:23-00:32 
Avatar - 00: 33-00:38 (end right before the close up on his face..)

Border on both just a white plain border.. :S


----------



## Billie (Oct 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Grape Krush_


----------



## Grape (Oct 19, 2012)

Gracias amigo!


----------



## Billie (Nov 3, 2012)

*
Open. The Alchemist is ready.
*​


----------



## Itachi Uchiha (Nov 3, 2012)

Type: Signature
Video Link: 
Time frame: :03-:14

And avatar from :14-16 seg frame of the same video

Thank you!


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 3, 2012)

*Reqest:* 2 Avatars
*Stock:* ; 

Take your time. Thanks in advance


----------



## Billie (Nov 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Susanoo_ 





JooJoo Bonus:


----------



## Itachi Uchiha (Nov 3, 2012)

Damn dude amazing work! why you desactivated your rep? 

Anways thank you very much, i love them.


----------



## Billie (Nov 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Liverbird_


----------



## Billie (Nov 3, 2012)

Susanoo said:


> why you desactivated your rep?


I don't care how many Rep Points i have.


----------



## Itachi Uchiha (Nov 3, 2012)

Joo said:


> I don't care how many Rep Points i have.



Very well, you have my gratitude and my praise then


----------



## Mirrow (Nov 3, 2012)

Could you make me another awesome set please? 



Avatar: 15:56-16:01
Signature: 00: 33-00:43

Thanks


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 3, 2012)

At 0:41.



The Thor scene.  Signature, 500x215.
______

And if requesting two gifs is allowed, I'd like to have an avatar too.



0:43 - 0:46

150x200   

Both  black thin border.


----------



## Billie (Nov 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Mirrow_ 




JooJoo Bonus:


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi Joo.



I want this as an avatar, in both 150x150 and 150x200 and profile pic size(i think its 175x175 but I may be wrong)

Borderless and bordered, and the bordered set must be thin. I prefer non white borders, try and match the color of the stock to the border, or if your using a lot of effects, use your own discretion.

Also, a 2nd stock is up to your choice to do.



The stock isn't of highest quality but I am a fan of the shadowy yet still clear  image of Luke, but I realize this might not be good stock for an avatar even if I like the art. Up to you to do this one. If you do, 150x150& 150x200.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 6, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Mirrow_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your gifs are amazing, as always. Thanks.


----------



## Mirrow (Nov 7, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Mirrow_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fantastic, as usual I like your bonus one more than the one I picked out.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 7, 2012)

EDIT: 

Two gif avatars:  and  
Border for both:  

Thanks.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey, requesting a set.



Avatar:

2:15-2:16 (that three knee combo and the drop)

Signature: The first 10 seconds. 

Borders: B&W

Thank you.


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 9, 2012)

Avatar request
Stock: 

Dotted borders please


----------



## Kid (Nov 10, 2012)

Avatar
Size : 125x125
Border : None
Effects : Do your thing 
Stock 1 : 
Stock 2 : 
Stock 3 : 

Thanks


----------



## Billie (Nov 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Goova_ 




175px & 200px are here: 

175px & 200px are here:


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 10, 2012)

They look great


----------



## Liverbird (Nov 10, 2012)

*Request:* Set with two avatars(if I may)
*Stocks:* ; ; ;
*Notes:* Making the signature 500x155 would be nice

Take your time, thanks in advance


----------



## kyochi (Nov 10, 2012)

Joo said:


>



They look amazing  thank you so much! 

I'll rep you when I can, and credit you later on. yayyy


----------



## Billie (Nov 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Lucifer Morningstar_ 




JooJoo Bonus:


----------



## Billie (Nov 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Sugar._ 







*Spoiler*: _Liverbird_


----------



## zetzume (Nov 11, 2012)

dream

Type;; Avatar
Stock;;   
Sizes;; 150x150 and junior
Effects;; up to you~

*Thank You!*


----------



## HK-47 (Nov 12, 2012)

Sig:

Size: 250x150

Link: 

Time: 00:00 - 00:07-8


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 13, 2012)

Request: Avatar
Size: Senior
Time: 4:40-4:47



Request: Avatar
Size: Senior
Time: 1:07:50-1:07:59

If it's too long just cut a little off


----------



## Cord (Nov 13, 2012)

*Request type:* Set

Avatar:


*Stock:* []
*Size:* 150 x 200
*Border:* Dotted
*Effects:* Up to you

Sig:

*Stock:* [] 
*Size:* 450 x 400 (or whatever you deem is nice)
*Border: *Dotted
*Effects:* Up to you and if it's possible, I'd like to get rid of the wordings beneath the image

Thank you.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 13, 2012)

coming back because your one of the only active shops atm and you do good work. only have 1 stock for you this time



150x150 and 150x200. Still need a star wars profile pic for the right size, if you can make a 170x170 one too, i would appreciate it.

focus on the jedi. do effects of your choice if you think it would look good.


----------



## JoJo (Nov 13, 2012)

*Request:*Signature
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBIpeuq43mU&feature=fvwrel[/YOUTUBE]

Can I get a Gif of 6:01-6:19 450X200?

If that goes over sig limits then can i get a Gif of 6:13-6:19 
Thanks.

*Request:*Avatar 

Can I get a Gif of 6:48- 6:52 from this vid 150X150?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=009FL6F3Dxw&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

Also can you get rid of that Dbz fusion part for both the sig and ava. Will rep.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Nov 14, 2012)

*Type*: Gif Avatar & Signature.
*Video*: 

_Avatar_ :  [3:55-4:05] if you think that it's going to lag or whatever feel free to cut some seconds, just make sure it looks good.


_Signature_ :  [0:20-0:25] add as a text what he says at these seconds when he says it.
*Size*: Senior. 
*Border*: Whatever you like.
*Effects*: Whatever you like.
*Text*: Said that at the signature section above.
*Other Info*: lol.


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 14, 2012)

Avy 
stock: 
make it sexy 

and 150x150 for this please


----------



## Billie (Nov 14, 2012)

Goova said:


> coming back because your one of the only active shops atm and you do good work.


 This is the reason why I have so many request now.


----------



## Billie (Nov 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _zetzume_


----------



## Billie (Nov 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Super Goob_ 




JooJoo Bonus:


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello Joo, requesting another set.



Avatars: 0:43-0:46:30? (that shimmy part after the blue gloves and before the next transition)

0:39-0:42 (ending before the blue gloves)

Signature: 0:35-0:39 (end before the start of the 2nd avatar)

Borders: B&W

Thank you.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 14, 2012)

Can you make  into an ongoing (looping) gif signature? No boarder.


----------



## JoJo (Nov 14, 2012)

Requesting Avatar (150x150)
Can I get a slide show of these 2. 1.5 secs per a pic (If 1.5 seconds is too much per a pic you be the jugde on how long each pic screen time will be, thanks).


Not sure If that will come out nice so Can I get a 150X150 of this pic


Thanks.

P.S. Remove the Sig watermark (bottom left corner).


----------



## Billie (Nov 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Zirconis_


----------



## teddy (Nov 15, 2012)

*Sig Request*



_*The vid is only 7 seconds long so can you do the whole thing?*_

*Border:* Thin black

*Size: *Senior


----------



## JoJo (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks Joo.


----------



## Billie (Nov 15, 2012)

*Housekeeper;*





​


----------



## Billie (Nov 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Cordelia_ 





JooJoo Bonus:


----------



## Billie (Nov 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Goova_


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 17, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Billie (Nov 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_


----------



## Billie (Nov 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Necessary Evil_


----------



## Billie (Nov 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Lucifer Morningstar_


----------



## Billie (Nov 17, 2012)

​


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 17, 2012)

thanks

24's will rep asap


----------



## Kid (Nov 19, 2012)

Avatar
Size : 125x125
Stock : 
Effects : Your own. (I don't want the tex in the avy )
Border : None

Thanks


----------



## Billie (Nov 19, 2012)

​


----------



## Santoryu (Nov 19, 2012)

Avy
Stock:
Dotted border


----------



## Stunna (Nov 21, 2012)

Type: Avatar
Stock/Video:


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Nov 23, 2012)

Type: Avatar

Stock/Video: 

From 0:05 - 0:08

Effects and borders: whatever looks best

Size: Senior


----------



## Billie (Nov 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_


----------



## Billie (Nov 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Stunna_ 





JooJoo Bonus:


----------



## Billie (Nov 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Hakan Erkan_


----------



## kyochi (Dec 15, 2012)

when will you open again


----------



## Billie (Dec 15, 2012)

Open. Give me more Request.​


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 15, 2012)

Gif set request

Video: 

Avatar: 1:50
Sig: 1:10-1:18
Sig: 1:31-1:42



thanks in advance ;p


----------



## Billie (Dec 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_ 






JooJoo Bonus:


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 15, 2012)

could i get a senior size avy of 1:00-1:05 and a sig of 1:07-1:14.


Thanks in advance


----------



## Billie (Dec 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _S.A.F_ 






JooJoo Bonus:


----------



## Kid (Dec 15, 2012)

You do sigs too right?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 15, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _S.A.F_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



daaamn that was fast! Wow even went the extra mile to make 2 sets and a bonus gif. Thanks a whole lot for this!


----------



## Billie (Dec 15, 2012)

Sugar. said:


> You do sigs too right?


See in the first post.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 15, 2012)

*Type:* Avatar
*Stock:* 
*Size:* 150x200
*Border:* None
*Effects:* whatever looks best 
*Text:* None
*Other Info:* The one I want the avy of is Yuyuko (the pink haired beauty in the middle)


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2012)

Resize to 150x150, please.


----------



## Billie (Dec 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Mist Puppet_ 




JooJoo Bonus:


----------



## Billie (Dec 15, 2012)

​


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2012)

Yo joo do you except requests with christmas hats involved?


----------



## Luftwaffles (Dec 15, 2012)

Type: Signature
Stock: 
Size: 400x400
Border: Solid
Effects: See below
Text: None

Joo, can you make it look like the lightning and the light in the background look like they're flashing endlessly but sorta like radiating(make the flashes bright)? Sorta like normal lightning which starts off not that bright then BOOOM it crackles and radiates like a snake. Also, if you can make it rain as well it'd be awesome bro.

Here's an example of what I'm talking about, but I want it raining.


----------



## Billie (Dec 16, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 16, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Yo joo do you except requests with christmas hats involved?



Sure, i can do this.


----------



## Kid (Dec 16, 2012)

Awesome 

Stock : 
Size : 500x300
Effects : Something like this 

Could you make me 1 transparent ( same effects,same size ) 
And 1 normally without a border.

Thanks so much.


----------



## X-Drake (Dec 16, 2012)

Type: Sig Gif
Stock/Video: !
Size: hmm a nice size, maybe 300x500 or something, you choose
Border: you make it look best
Effects: A pause after he smashed the rock and text saying "Coby" in the bottom right corner
Text: Said above, nothing more.
Other Info: The vids HD, and is best at that quality.
Time Frame: 1:28:41 - 1:28:53


Hope I done it right.
Thanks


----------



## Ghost (Dec 16, 2012)

Size: 150 x 150

Effects: Some effects and could you make the Sharingan glow or something?

Border: dotted


----------



## Billie (Dec 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Kid_ 






JooJoo Bonus:


----------



## Whitebeard (Dec 16, 2012)

Size 150x150 and 150x200
Dotted Border
Text: Bunshichi Tawara
Effects: Up to you


----------



## Imagine (Dec 16, 2012)

Since you do awesome sauce Sets 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Type: Set

Size: Senior want the avatar to be the character in front

Stock: 

Effects: Up to you

Border: dotted

Note: I'd like all the text removed other than the ''strength is found in trust never turning from your path, move forward.''


----------



## Billie (Dec 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _X-Drake_ 





JooJoo Bonus:


----------



## Billie (Dec 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Whitebeard_ 






​


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2012)

Joo said:


> Sure, i can do this.





*Spoiler*: __ 







added nice christmas hats to everyone in sig and avi. upscale avi to 150 x 150 if it's bad see if you can find a better one.
Falling snow moving in signature with snow on the very bottom by about this much I-----I from the bottom up.
Red and green borders for both.
Will rep whoever does it as much as I can till next year.
If you can't do the snow you can just do the hats for me?


----------



## X-Drake (Dec 16, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _X-Drake_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks joo


----------



## Rosi (Dec 16, 2012)

Joo said:


> Sure, i can do this.



I'd like to request santa hat on my avy and sig too, then.


*Spoiler*: __ 



  <---if it's possible(enough space) on this avy too.

And the same for only Kakashi in my sig too, please.




Thanks in advance Will certainly rep


----------



## Metaro (Dec 16, 2012)

Joo do you still have those Jack Frost avatars ?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2012)

150x150, please. Could you throw in one with a dotted border, please?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 17, 2012)

I changed the stock.


----------



## Billie (Dec 17, 2012)

*NEXT;*




​


----------



## Cord (Dec 18, 2012)

*Request type:* Signature
*Stock:* . *Basically, the same stock I had for my avatar that was previously requested. = P.*
*Size:* Junior
*Border:* Dotted
*Effects:* Up to you​
Thank you.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks Joo. :33


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 18, 2012)

Request for avatar and signature gif.

Stock-http://www.mediafire.com/?cydz5y3jiyj

Avatar
Time Frame: 1:30-1:35
Border-Thin black

No other effects.


Signature
Border:Thin black
Size:Medium
Time Frame: Signature made up of multiple parts 0:20-0:25 and then 0:35-37, and finally 1:18-1:22

No other effects

Hopefully that isn't too big.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Devil Child (Dec 18, 2012)

Request Signature Gif
Video: 
Time Frame: 2:23 - 2:30
- you can stop at either her close-up, her pose or her wanted poster

Border: black/white or bl/wh/bl
Size: whichever suits best

Thanks!


----------



## Billie (Dec 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Imagine_


----------



## Billie (Dec 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Unlosing Ranger_ 






With Animation:


----------



## Billie (Dec 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Rosi_


----------



## Billie (Dec 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Metaro_


----------



## Billie (Dec 18, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 18, 2012)

*NEXT;*


​


----------



## Imagine (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks Joo. 24'd atm.


----------



## Metaro (Dec 18, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Metaro_



Thank you will use them soon! 
pek


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 18, 2012)

*Request:* 2 avatar gifs
*Stocks:* ; 
*Note:* Cut the yellow subtitles part on the 2nd stock, after "pardon?"

Take your time


----------



## White (Dec 18, 2012)

Type: Set 

Stock:

Size: Senior want the guy with the mask in front

Border: Dotted

Effects: Whatever you think

Take your time :33


----------



## Billie (Dec 18, 2012)

*NEXT;*






*NOTE;*
On Saturday will this Shop to close again.​


----------



## Sine (Dec 18, 2012)

senior avvy size
stock: 
time: 3:08 - 3:11


edit: sorry, 1pt white lined border please


----------



## Billie (Dec 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _celebpoison_ 





JooJoo Bonus:


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you Joo that was what I was looking for


----------



## zetzume (Dec 19, 2012)

Ava-   125x125 and 150x200 
(only T.O.P) White haired guy
Stock:
Effects: up to you. Thank you. <#


----------



## Stunna (Dec 19, 2012)

150X150, please. One with a simple black border, as well.


----------



## Devil Child (Dec 19, 2012)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _celebpoison_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! Awesome as always!


----------



## Billie (Dec 20, 2012)

*NEXT;*










*NOTE;*
More, i said more. 
I will tomorrow finished all Request.​


----------



## Stunna (Dec 20, 2012)

Can I get this too? 

150x150, one with border, one with border and a snow effect?


----------



## Rosi (Dec 20, 2012)

Type: Avy and Gif from the same stock
Stock: 
This one is bigger, but I'm not sure if quality is as good

Size: Junior
Border: without border
Effects: avy - transparent, gif - not
Other Info: I want one avy with only Obito's face(transparent, I mean without red background). And also gif avy with transition from Obito's face to Kakashi's and the other way round (without transparecy, as it is in stock)

Thanks. Will certainly rep


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 21, 2012)

Avy
Stock: 



Thanks in advance ;3


----------



## Billie (Dec 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Cordelia_ 





JooJoo Bonus:


----------



## Billie (Dec 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Liverbird_ 









*Spoiler*: _Snarl_


----------



## Billie (Dec 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _zetzume_


----------



## Billie (Dec 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Stunna_


----------



## Billie (Dec 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 24, 2012)

0:13, the bearded guy.

also 0:23, just to see which turns out best. 

Size: 300x220


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 26, 2012)

Sig: 1:45-:1:54
Video: 

Avatar
Stock: 

thanks in advance =p


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 26, 2012)

avatar - resized, 150x150, no border, enhanced  colorization, crop wherever you feel it's suitable


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vash (Dec 27, 2012)

2 ava's please :  

Any effects you want.

Dotted borders

Thanks dude.


----------



## Billie (Dec 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Jak_


----------



## Billie (Dec 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Trinity_


----------



## Kid (Dec 27, 2012)

Avatar
Stock : 
Size : 150x150
Border : Thin Black
Effects : Your own

Repped


----------



## Billie (Dec 27, 2012)

​


----------



## Billie (Dec 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Seiko_ 





JooJoo Bonus:


----------



## Billie (Dec 27, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Santoryu_ 





JooJoo Bonus:


----------



## Billie (Dec 27, 2012)

​


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 29, 2012)

Avy
Stock:


----------



## Black Sheep (Dec 29, 2012)

Type: Junior 
Video:


Avatar: 0:02-0:04
Border: Thin and red

Other: none


----------



## Hero (Jan 1, 2013)

Signature:  
Effects: Similar to my ava

Thank you.


----------



## Suzy (Jan 3, 2013)

Set. 
Stock - 
Size - Junior size
Border - White dotted 
Effects - Your choice.

Thanks.


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Jan 4, 2013)

Type: Avatar 
Stock/Video: 

Size: Senior 
Border: No Border
Effects: Your choice.


----------



## Billie (Jan 5, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Jan 5, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Suzy_


----------



## Billie (Jan 5, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Sasuke Uchiha_


----------



## Black Sheep (Jan 5, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



Thanks. Joo.


----------



## Suzy (Jan 5, 2013)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Suzy_



Looks great! :33
Thanks Joo


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 6, 2013)

set?
Stock/Video: 
Size: Avy 150x200 Sig small
Time Frame avy: ex. 2.32-2.35
Time Frame sig: ex. 1.02-1.09


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 9, 2013)

Type: Signature
Stock: 
Size: Junior and Senior lol :3 
Border: none, just make the bottom part fade a little 
Effects: your choice
thanks in advance


----------



## Billie (Jan 9, 2013)

I am back. You can request.




*NEXT;*

​


----------



## Suzy (Jan 9, 2013)

Type: Set 
Stock:  
Size: Junior 
Border: White Dotted
Effects: anything you like!

Thanks!


----------



## Sine (Jan 11, 2013)

senior avvies

white 1pt lined borders

4:39 - 4:42
5:12 - 5:15
5:00 - 5:03

please


----------



## Billie (Jan 19, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Tanuki_ 




with bottom fade: 



*Spoiler*: _Suzy_


----------



## Billie (Jan 19, 2013)

​


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 19, 2013)

*Request:* 3 Avatars
*Stocks:* ; ; ; 

take your time, thanks in advance


----------



## Billie (Jan 19, 2013)

​


----------



## Metaro (Jan 19, 2013)

Joo,

[sp]
A gif avatar , 150x150 with dotted borders.

From 4:11 to 4:13 (or 4:12) .




Thanks in advance 



[/sp]


----------



## Billie (Jan 20, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Metaro_ 





Joourney Bonus:


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 20, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



you're just great joo, very good and very quick as always. anyway, i have a little favor to ask you, could you add the text to the first stock(third avatar) if you have free time to spare and are willing to of course. just add the "luis suarez 7 lfc", "el pistolero" or both. thanks again


----------



## Billie (Jan 20, 2013)

​


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 20, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​



you did more than enough


----------



## Kid (Jan 20, 2013)

Joo 

Type: Avatar 
Stock : 
Size: 150x150
Border: Like I have now
Effects: Your own 
Text: '' Kid '' on a red line. ( text White ). A bit above the bottom.

Repped


----------



## Billie (Jan 20, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Kid_


----------



## Kid (Jan 20, 2013)

Avatar
Size : 150x150
Stock : 
Effects : Same as above
Border : Same
Text : Same

Will rep again


----------



## Metaro (Jan 20, 2013)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Metaro_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank yoou!!


----------



## Itachi Uchiha (Jan 20, 2013)

Avatar of this image



Junior Size

Thanks


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2013)

150x150, please.


----------



## Billie (Jan 21, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Jan 21, 2013)

​


----------



## Itachi Uchiha (Jan 21, 2013)

Joo said:


> ​




Thank you very much, Joo. +Rep​


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2013)

One more, please.


150x150, please.


----------



## Billie (Jan 21, 2013)

​


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 21, 2013)

Avatar 
Stock: 
Effects: Purpleish background please
Borders:  Whatever looks best


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 21, 2013)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tanuki_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! but why is it so dark? could u make it brighter?


----------



## Billie (Jan 21, 2013)

​


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks. I'm 24'd at the moment, I'll rep you as soon as possible.


----------



## Crazy Penance (Jan 22, 2013)

Type: Gif Signature
Stock/Video: 

*Spoiler*: __ 







Size: Junior
Border: Black frame border
Effects: Whatever you think looks good
Text: "The Gates of Hell Await!"
Other Info: Misc Stuff
Time Frame: Just a few seconds for each frame.

I was hoping for a slideshow with the two pictures in the stock.  Thanks in advance if you can do this!

Also, if you can, make the images blend into each other for the transition.


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks alot


----------



## Billie (Jan 22, 2013)

​


----------



## Cronos (Jan 22, 2013)

joo you're still alive ? cool

can you make me some stark avis ? i have no stock, i don't have a lot of preferences, just don't make a rounded border and you can do whatever you like otherwise


----------



## Stunna (Jan 22, 2013)

150x150 ava on the human, please


----------



## Darth (Jan 23, 2013)

Can I get a sig of this?

sig:


----------



## Kid (Jan 24, 2013)

Sig
Size : 535 x 225 
Stock : 
Effects : Your own 
Border : Like I have now
Text : The Dark Knight

Make batman little to the left in the sig.

Rep coming


----------



## Billie (Jan 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Cronos_

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Billie (Jan 24, 2013)

Darth said:


> Can I get a sig of this?
> 
> sig:





Kid said:


> Sig
> Size : 535 x 225
> Stock :
> Effects : Your own
> ...



Bad News, Guys. I take only Signatur with GIF request.


----------



## Kid (Jan 29, 2013)

Type : Avatar
Size : 150x150
Stock : 
Effects : Your own
Border : 1 without and 1 with thin black 
Text : None


----------



## Billie (Jan 30, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Kid_


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2013)

150x150 of both, please.


This instead of the one on the left if you can color the kiss red.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 31, 2013)

*Request 1:*
-avatar, 125 x 125
-no border
-stock 
-for effects, if possible, can you make it more red/black? 

*Request 2:*
-avatar, 125 x 125
-no border
-stock 
-any effects that look good

*Request 3:*
-avatar, 125 x 125
-no border
-stock 
-effects up to you

These will be used in my sig. Thanks.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 1, 2013)

Set 

Senior size ava , sig (small)






on ava "Hero"

Effects: whatever fits

dotted white borders.


----------



## Billie (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorry for my laziness. I will in the following week all orders finished. I'm busy at the moment with a AMV Contest. 


@Sayaka
I take only Signatur request as Gif.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 3, 2013)

Edit! sorry!


----------



## Kid (Feb 12, 2013)

Avatar
Size : 150x200
Stock : 
Effects : Up to you
Border : None
Text : None

Thanks


----------



## Billie (Feb 12, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Stunna_ 







*Spoiler*: _Vampire Princess_


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 13, 2013)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Vampire Princess_



Thanks!


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 13, 2013)

Type: Ava
Stock: 
Everything else: Up to you.


----------



## Whitebeard (Feb 13, 2013)

Ava

Dotted border


----------



## Tsubomii (Feb 13, 2013)

*Hey ^^

can you make me this 125x125 and 150x150 avatars please : 







Please and thanks!*


----------



## Overwatch (Feb 13, 2013)

Hello!



Type: Avatar
Size: Senior
Borders: Normal, I guess (Same as the ones on my current ava)
Effects: None

No need to squeeze in the entire pick. Make it like a bust.


----------



## Billie (Feb 14, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Sayaka_

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Billie (Feb 14, 2013)

​


----------



## Billie (Feb 14, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Tsubomii_ 






 ​


----------



## G (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi, I'd like an senior sized avatar out of  with some minor effects.
No borders.


----------



## Billie (Feb 14, 2013)

​


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 15, 2013)

they're all so lovely.

Thanks. :33


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 15, 2013)

Type: Avatar
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Doesn't matter.
Effects: Feel free to go wild.
Text: None.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 15, 2013)

Size/time: Senior
Type: Avatar or Gif: Set
Stock/Video:  
Size: Senior 
Border: Anything that looks good
Effects: Surprise Me
Text: N/A
Other Info: Misc Stuff: Make it look Epic


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm not sure if it's too early for me to request again... If it is, I'm sorry.

I just need one more avatar to put in my sig.

Size: 125 x 125
Stock: 
Border: none
Effects: if possible, make it more red/black colored

Thanks!


----------



## Billie (Feb 20, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Vae_ 







*Spoiler*: _Vampire Princess_


----------



## Billie (Feb 20, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Alisdragon_


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 20, 2013)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Vae_



Thanks, I love it.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Alisdragon (Feb 20, 2013)

I love it!


----------



## Vampire Princess (Feb 20, 2013)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Vampire Princess_



Thanks! Gotta spread...

Edit: Repped.


----------



## Billie (Feb 21, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Stunna_


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks,     Joo.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 24, 2013)

*Request:* 2 gif avatars
*Stocks:* ; 
*Note:* don't add any extra effects, make an additional looping version of the second gif if possible

take your time and thanks in advance


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 24, 2013)

Avatar
Stock: 
Effects: red
Borders: dotted
Text: Hisoka

Avatar
Stock: 
Effects: Lightning effects?
Text: HK


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 25, 2013)

Request: Senior Profile Picture 
Stock: 
Border: Dotted

Make it look nice, thanks. I know the stock isn't the greatest but it's hard to find decent pictures of this guy.


----------



## Metaro (Feb 26, 2013)

[sp]
Request: Gif Avatar
Stock: 
Border: Dotted.



Thanks in Advance!.

[/sp]


----------



## Billie (Feb 26, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Aeiou_


----------



## Billie (Feb 26, 2013)

​


----------



## Metaro (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you Joo                      .


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks a bunch, JoobJoob.  Gonna wear this when the rest of my set is ready.


----------



## Bitty (Feb 26, 2013)

Avatar Request
Stock-
Size-150x150
Effects-umm make it reddish i guess
Border-Dotted

Thanks Joo


----------



## Kid (Feb 27, 2013)

Avatar
Size : 150x200
Stock : 
Effects : A bit like this  
Border : Dotted
Text : none

Will rep!


----------



## Billie (Feb 27, 2013)

​


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 27, 2013)

Stock: 

would it be possible to give the sharingan a shiny-red colour?


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 27, 2013)

make me pretty senior avas, stretch those talented fingers with stocks of your choice

i'm not picky


----------



## Billie (Mar 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Trinity_

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Billie (Jul 3, 2013)

The Shop is open.


----------



## Kid (Jul 3, 2013)

Avy

150x150
Stock : 
Effects : Do your thang 
Border/Text : None


24'd


----------



## Billie (Jul 3, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Kid_


----------



## Zoan Marco (Jul 9, 2013)

Set(CONTAINS NARUTO 638 SPOILERS)
Avatar: 
Sig:  (Make it from the torso and up)
Size: Senior
Border: none
Effects: Up to you

I will credit the artists in my sig so try just putting the parts without the watermark.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sine (Jul 10, 2013)

avvy
stock: 
no border


----------



## White (Jul 14, 2013)

Type: set
Size: senior
Border: dotted
Effects: none
Stock: 
Notes: Keep the text please

Thanks in advance


----------



## Billie (Jul 20, 2013)

Sorry, i was little busy. i finish tomorrow all request. I PROMISE!!!!


----------



## RF (Jul 20, 2013)

Request: Avy
Size : senior
Stock: 
Effects: Up to you
Border: dotted

Thanks in advance. :3


----------



## Billie (Jul 21, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Zoan Marco_

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Billie (Jul 21, 2013)

Shop is closed.


----------



## Zoan Marco (Jul 21, 2013)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: _Zoan Marco_



Damn looks awesome!! Thanks so much.


----------



## Billie (May 7, 2015)

Joo said:


> * Notice.*
> Do not ask for more than* 3 avatars at once*, otherwise it will just be ignored.
> Only take a request if you are planning* to use it on this forum.*
> Provide *High/Middle Quality* Source, please
> ...




It's Open.


----------



## Araragi (May 7, 2015)

hi requesting avy in 175x250 and senior size pls
[sp=stock][/sp]

could I get a gif that shifts between each individual with whatever cool effects you can do to the stock?

no text

thanks


----------



## Billie (May 8, 2015)

@


----------



## Araragi (May 8, 2015)

they look great, thanks a lot 

24'd rn


----------



## Sayaka (May 8, 2015)

Jooo!!

Can I get these turn into 150x200 avas please?







No borders. 

If you want to add effects you can. Otherwise no effects.


----------



## Billie (May 8, 2015)

@
​


----------



## Sayaka (May 8, 2015)

Thanks Joo they look perfect!


----------



## JoJo (May 15, 2015)

Requesting One Avatar
Stock:
Size: 175x200
No Text
No Borders
Effects are up to you (but I would like it to have some vibrancy or color)
If you could somehow edit/not include his flowing hair out (the hair from the left) that'd be great


----------



## Araragi (May 15, 2015)

requesting two avys, one of each person in the stock with the little stand on their heads
effects up to you
no border
175x250


----------



## Araragi (May 16, 2015)

woah they look great 

thanks a lot! will rep when not 24'd


----------



## JoJo (May 16, 2015)

Joo, the avatars are amazing, I love them. 

But, I've only got one complaint (that lies with me and not you). I said 175x200, but, I actually wanted it one 175x250. I accidentally wrote the number incorrectly. 

So if you could remake  into the correct size, I'd love it. Otherwise, they're amazing.

Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## kyochi (May 20, 2015)

*Type:* Gif ava (2) 
*Stock/Video:* 
*Size:* Senior (150x200)
*Border:* 
*Time:* 0:00 - 0:04 and 2:29 - 2:32


----------



## Araragi (May 20, 2015)

requesting 175 x 250 avy of the girl
effects up to you
no border
thanks~

[]


----------



## Billie (May 24, 2015)

@




@




@

​

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## kyochi (May 24, 2015)

they look amazing  thank you


----------



## Araragi (May 24, 2015)

Joo said:


> @
> 
> ​



they look great 

although do you think you could get rid of the guys arm in the first one/possibly include more of the girl's arm/pose?


----------



## Billie (May 24, 2015)

#closed #comeback #maybe


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 14, 2015)

Avatar: 96x96 or 125x125 or 150x150 or 150x200 or 192x192 or 175x250


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Oct 14, 2015)

Joo said:


> #closed #comeback #maybe





Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Avatar: 96x96 or 125x125 or 150x150 or 150x200 or 192x192 or 175x250



Brah... you might be waiting a while lol.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 15, 2015)

Ops! :sweat




Beatrice The Endless Witch said:


> Brah... you might be waiting a while lol.



Ok


----------



## Imagine (Oct 15, 2015)

Can you guys not read?  

The shop is closed.


----------



## Jagger (Oct 15, 2015)

The irony of nugget telling people they can't read.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 15, 2015)

Ay eat a dick


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Oct 17, 2015)

Gif please 

Ava 00:06 - 00:11 

Signature 00:17 - 00:27


----------

